# IDEX 2015



## Gabriel92

Since the IDEX 2015 is coming soon (22-25 February) I thought that we could create this thread where we can regroup all infos/pictures of this event. 

@Horus @WebMaster Sticky thread maybe ? 

*1,200 exhibitors to participate in Idex 2015*



> Major General Obaid Al Ketbi, Chairman of the Organising Committee of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex 2015) and Humaid Matar Al Dhaheri, Adnec Acting Group CEO, Saleh Al Marzouqi, CEO Idex and representatives from the UAE Armed Forces GHQ on Sunday highlighted the latest technologies and products that will be on display at the 12th edition of international show at Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Centre (Adnec).
> 
> 
> 
> Idex is the most strategically important tri-service defence exhibition in the world and is the only international defence exhibition and conference in the Mena region demonstrating the latest technology across land, sea and air sectors of defence.
> 
> In a pre-vent press conference at the Armed Forces Officers Club, Al Ketbi said: "Over two decades since its inception, Idex has expanded enormously and introduced both Navdex (the largest regional maritime defence exhibition) and now Umex (the Unmanned Systems Exhibition). Preparation for these events required a collective work in harmony and cooperation at the highest levels among a large number of federal, local and private institutions in addition to the several committees, the Ministry of Defence as strategic sponsor, the GHQ Armed Forces, who have provided continued support to the exhibition since its inception."
> 
> Al Ketbi said: "Today we are also proud to see that several local and international companies have continued entrusting us with several of them returning as strategic partners and sponsors. This year, we have also launched a new successful conference formula for Idex Conferences. Running alongside the exhibition is Idex Defence Conferences, the official conferences of Idex which is a unique platform to establish and strengthen relationships with government departments, businesses and armed forces throughout the region. Idex Defence Conferences unites Defence Ministers, Chiefs of Staff, senior commanders from the UAE Armed Forces, government officials, senior decision makers and other commanding officers from international militaries as well."
> 
> 
> 
> Idex, launched in 1993 with an area spanning to about 12,000 square meters saw the participation of 350 companies that has now tripled to about 1,200 this year. The companies in this edition will showcase their latest products and offerings in the field of defence and security over an area of 133,000 square meters that will include both indoor and outdoor displays.
> 
> In terms of the international exhibitors the number of participating countries have increased, from 24 in 1993 to 55 countries in 2015. The country pavilions have increased from 20 in 1993 to 42 in this edition.
> 
> Humaid Matar Al Dhaheri, Acting Group Chief Executive Officer of Adnec said, "Idex 2013 witnessed an overwhelming response from 80,000 visitors. With the increase in space this year, we can only expect this number to rise. Idex has incrementally contributed to the increase in direct and indirect economic contribution to the Abu Dhabi economy. The contribution in 2013 has been around Dh336 million.”
> 
> There has also been a continual increase in the participation of UAE exhibitors with them occupying about 2,000 square meters of space in 1995 to now showcasing their capabilities in a space spanning to about 18,500 square meters this year.
> 
> This year Navdex will bring together 96 exhibitors from across the globe and will be spread over an area of approximately 5,600 m2 with almost 16 boats on display on the pontoon at Adnec Marina and along the Zayed Port.


1,200 exhibitors to participate in Idex 2015 - Emirates 24|7

The official website.

IDEX 2015 - Welcome to IDEX 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Emiratis know how to throw a party.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

Horus said:


> Emiratis know how to throw a party.



Sure. 

-----










> (Defensa.com) The French Army will display the FELIN system (Fantassin à Equipement et Liaisons intégrés) fighter modernization during the international exhibition of defense industry IDEX 2015, to be held in Abu Dhabi, Emirados Arab Emirates (UAE) between 22 and 26 February.



El Ejército francés llevará el FELIN a Emiratos Árabes durante IDEX 2015

----------------------------



Spoiler



Pic taken during the last IDEX (2013),in the next episode,we will see if François and Fatima will get married. 








.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IAKhan

I will be visitng and hoping to see some PDF unknown friends and expert, finger crossed for the expected project to be announced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

I wish that I could take part.

@Gabriel92

That photo is hilarious.













Two videos from the 2013 edition;













IAKhan said:


> I will be visitng and hoping to see some PDF unknown friends and expert, finger crossed for the expected project to be announced.



Take some photos and make some videos if you can and post them here. Would be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Horus said:


> Emiratis know how to throw a party.



i remember seeing video of the opening ceremony of Burj khalifa...quite a show they put on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Very nice .
Not bad we still have few days..
1,200 exhibitors deserve waiting ..

I hope that there will be a comprehensive coverage as all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

*IDEX 2013 Opening Ceremonie*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr

Im going to IDEX..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Emirates Defense Technology Unveils New 8x8m Armored Modular Fighting Vehicle Enigma #*idex2015*






ABU DHABI: In the Presence of His Highness Sheikh Mohamed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and the Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, the Abu Dhabi-headquartered Emirates Defence Technology (EDT) on Sunday unveiled its new Armoured Modular Fighting Vehicle “Enigma” on the opening day of the International Defence & Security Conference (IDEX). 

The Enigma 8x8, which will be displayed on the Emirates Defence Technology's stand for the duration of IDEX, provides high levels of protection, heavy weapons systems, amphibious capabilities, an unrivalled spacious interior that can accommodate 11 personnel, all without compromising the 28-tonne vehicle's mobility. 

The production of the Enigma will be at EDT's facility in Abu Dhabi, where it has already undertaken stringent tests ahead of its official introduction at IDEX, and will further support the UAE's development of an indigenous defence industry and enhance EDT's global reputation as a modern and progressive defence company.

Attending the unveiling ceremony, Saeed Mohammad Bin Butti Al Qubaisi, Vice Chairman of Emirates Defence Technology, said: “Emirates Defence Technology is proud to deliver another state-of-the-art armored vehicle, which has been designed and developed here in Abu Dhabi, and further enhances the UAE's burgeoning defence industry.”

Mohamed Bin Jabr Al Suwaidi, CEO of Emirates Defence Technology, said: “The new Enigma 8X8 reflects our long-standing commitment to the design, engineering and manufacture of hardware here in the UAE. It also supports our reputation for producing exceptional defence solutions that directly meet the needs of our local, regional and global client base."

Enigma is designed to be compatible with a variety of weapon systems, which makes the Armoured Modular Fighting Vehicle (AMFV) suitable to armed forces around the world. This includes the Self Propelled M777 variant, which provides a high mobility Howitzer solution, due to the lightweight titanium gun built by BAE Systems. Enigma also provides solutions for different air defence applications - including the Rheinmetall Sky Ranger 35 mm turret. It is also compatible with the UralVagonZavod (UVZ) AU220M - a medium calibre turret that has been enhanced with Western standard electro-optics. 

The Enigma's compatibility reflects EDT's defined strategy to partner with the world's most renowned defence providers, which enables EDT to provide the latest technologies and integration through knowledge sharing, product optimisation and process improvement.

The launch of the Enigma further enhances EDT's strong portfolio of products and defence solutions, which includes the highly successful Nimr vehicles that are also produced in the UAE in partnership with Tawazun.
gulftoday.ae | Mohamed Bin Zayed sees launch of armoured vehicle at IDEX

Chinese general checks out Sig Sauer handgun at #*IDEX2015*






Bumping into #Pakistan Army Chief Gen Raheel Shareef at #*Idex2015*






To be continued...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

*UAE armed forces show their skills at Idex 2015 in Abu Dhabi – in pictures*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, visits the Sagem stand at Idex. Displayed on the stand in an air-to-ground modular weapon (AASM) hammer by Safran. AFP*

*



*

*



*


At IDEX 2015 Nexter unveils VBCI 8x infantry fighting vehicle with T40 turret 40mm cannon | IDEX 2015 News Official Online Show Daily Coverage | Defence security military exhibition 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, visits stands during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






A member of the UAE Armed Forces takes part in a military show at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






French Defence Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian (R) listens to explanations as he visits the Sagem (Safran group) stand during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre. Displayed on the stand in an Air-to-Ground Modular Weapon (AASM) Hammer by Safran.







UAE Armed Forces aircraft perform during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai (2nd right) listens to explanations as he visits the Sagem (Safran group) stand during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






UAE Armed Forces take part in a military show at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.







Sudan's President Omar Al Bashir arrives for the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






UAE Armed Forces show their skills during a military show at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

A member of the UAE Armed Forces takes part in a military show at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






UAE Armed Forces show their skills during a military show at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






French Defence Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian (R) listens to explanations as he visits the Sagem (Safran group) stand during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre. Displayed on the stand in an Air-to-Ground Modular Weapon (AASM) Hammer by Safran.






UAE Armed Forces show their skills during a military show at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.






French Defence Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian (L) poses for a picture with an Emirati as he visits the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.





Italian Defence Minister





Swiss Chief of Army Gen. Andre Blattmann





Russia presented a T-90SM tank specifically designed for its GCC clients for the first time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

H.H Sheikh Abdullah Bin Zayed Al Nahyan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Whats the benefit to UAE for this show?


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 22, 2015

*Kalashnikov Expands Business to Drones, Boats*

Russia's largest manufacturer of combat automatic weapons, Kalashnikov Concern, is acquiring a boat manufacturing and a UAV company in Russia.

The move, announced Sunday morning at the opening of the IDEX show, is the first expansion for the Russian giant, which produces the world's most popular assault rifle, as part of the company's new strategy for corporate development through 2020, according to a statement released to Defense News.

Kalashnikov Concern, which was rebranded in 2013, acquired a controlling stake of 51 percent of ZALA Aero, a developer of unmanned aerial systems.

"Based off Kalashnikov Concern and ZALA Aero company, we plan to develop and manufacture drones, mobile and earth-based management stations," said Aleksey Krivoruchko, Kalashnikov Concern CEO.

"Our main product here will be intelligence-gathering pilotless airplanes, helicopters and aerostats. The decision to purchase control stake of ZALA Aero to widen our product line has been made as a part of the strategy of Kalashnikov corporate development through the year 2020 and as a part of the process of developing new sectors of our market."

The UAVs produced will operate to secure state borders, intelligence gathering and rescue operations, as well as special operations.

Kalashnikov Concern and ZALA Aero plan to develop and manufacture drones capable of air surveillance in hot zones and crisis locations, the company added.

The company also purchased a 51 percent stake in Euroyachting Rybinskaya Shipyard Group that produces high-tech landing craft, search and rescue and pleasure launches.

"The new strategy of Kalashnikov Concern's development through 2020 encompasses the key task [of] widening the product line, thus the decision was made to acquire the 51 percent stake in Euroyachting Rybinskaya Shipyard," Krivoruchko said.

"Kalashnikov plans to carry out turnkey development and mass production of military and civilian launches, and to support the entire lifecycle for its products, from development to recycling."

The products developed by Euroyachting Rybinskaya Shipyard Group under Kalashinkov will be targeted to specialized agencies, as well as to river and maritime pleasure cruising, the company said in their statement to Defense News.

Areas of use include anti-piracy and anti-terrorism activities, facilitation of transportation of personnel and landing troops onto wild beaches, supporting personnel with fire support, as well as supporting the entire spectrum of patrolling and search-and-rescue operations.

Landing craft, search and rescue and pleasure launches carrying the brand Rybinskaya Verf will now be promoted under Kalashnikov Concern's corporate brand Kalashnikov.

Kalashnikov Expands Business to Drones, Boats

------------------------------------------




2015-02-22







*FURTHER CAPABILITY FOR TYPHOON UNVEILED*

BAE Systems announed that a £165 million contract to deliver further enhancements to the Eurofighter Typhoon has been signed at IDEX 2015, Abu Dhabi. 

Under what is known as the ‘Phase 3 Enhancements Package’ (P3E), the contract will see the jet receive upgrades including improvements to the maintenance and mission systems and the integration of the MBDA Brimstone 2 precision missile.

The contract represents an order value of £72 million to BAE Systems for the integration of the MBDA Brimstone 2 weapon. This announcement follows a successful feasibility study and a trial installation commissioned by the UK Ministry of Defence and carried out by BAE Systems in 2014. The contract helps sustain more than 200 highly skilled engineering jobs in Lancashire where the upgrade work will take place. 

Martin Taylor, Combat Air Managing Director for BAE Systems, said: “By any measure, the number of capability enhancements put in place for Typhoon in the past 12 months has been phenomenal, with Meteor, Storm Shadow, Captor E-scan radar and now Brimstone. P3E represents another exciting chapter in the development journey for Typhoon.”

This latest upgrade, with the integration of the Brimstone 2, opens up the air-to-surface capability of the aircraft even further to cope with a wide variety of targets, including fast moving vehicles.

Typhoon is already regarded as a world-leading combat aircraft. Recent improvements in capability deliver the latest technologies to keep its operators ahead in a constantly changing global environment.

FURTHER CAPABILITY FOR TYPHOON UNVEILED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

*Emirati armed forces took part in a military show at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre on Sunday.*































Helicopters of the UAE armed forces fly during the military show at the opening of Idex 2015.





Smoke fills the air at Adnec as the UAE armed forces put on a mock battle.

------------------------------

Feb. 22, 2015

*Raytheon unveils extended range AMRAAM*
*AMRAAM-ER, NASAMS launcher will provide robust ground based air defense*

Raytheon Company (NYSE: RTN) has begun development on an extended range variant of the combat-proven Advanced Medium Range Air to Air Missile (AMRAAM®). Designed specifically for ground-based air defense, AMRAAM-ER will enable intercepts at longer range and higher altitudes.

"With AMRAAM-ER, Raytheon is rewriting the book on ground-based air defense. The new missile will be even faster and more maneuverable than the current AMRAAM," said Mike Jarrett, Raytheon vice president of Air Warfare Systems. "By leveraging many existing AMRAAM components, Raytheon can deliver AMRAAM-ER quickly and affordably with very low risk."

Raytheon will integrate AMRAAM-ER into the NASAMS launcher.

NASAMS is the latest and most modern Medium Range Air Defense system. In partnership with KONGSBERG, Raytheon has delivered more than 70 fire units to seven countries. It is the most commonly used Short and Medium Range Air Defense System in NATO.

"Combined with the NASAMS launcher, AMRAAM-ER will provide a new level of protection to customers," said Ralph Acaba, vice president of Integrated Air and Missile Defense at Raytheon's Integrated Defense Systems business. "NASAMS is one of the most easily manned, trained, and maintained systems in the world."

Fielded in Norway for more than a decade, NASAMS is operationally deployed in the U.S. National Capital Region, Spain, Finland, the Netherlands, and an undisclosed country. It is also in production for Oman under a contract received last year.

Raytheon plans to flight test AMRAAM-ER before the end of the year. 

*About AMRAAM*
AMRAAM® is a combat-proven missile that demonstrates operational flexibility in both air-to-air and surface-launch scenarios and provides today's military forces with enhanced operational capability, cost effectiveness and future growth options/solutions. Procured by 36 countries, the combat-proven AMRAAM® has been integrated on the F-15, F-16, F/A-18, F-22, Typhoon, Gripen, Tornado, Harrier, F-4 and the Joint Strike Fighter aircraft. It is also the baseline missile for the NATO-approved National Advanced Surface-to-Air Missile System.

*About NASAMS*
NASAMS is a highly adaptable medium range solution for any operational air defense requirement. The system provides the air defender with a tailorable, state-of-the-art defense system that can maximize their ability to quickly identify, engage and destroy current and evolving enemy aircraft, unmanned aerial vehicle or emerging cruise missile threats.

About RaytheonRaytheon Company, with 2014 sales of $23 billion and 61,000 employees worldwide, is a technology and innovation leader specializing in defense, security and civil markets throughout the world. With a history of innovation spanning 93 years, Raytheon provides state-of-the-art electronics, mission systems integration and other capabilities in the areas of sensing; effects; command, control, communications and intelligence systems; cybersecurity; and a broad range of mission support services. Raytheon is headquartered in Waltham, Mass. For more about Raytheon, visit us at www.raytheon.com and follow us on Twitter @raytheon.

Raytheon: Raytheon unveils extended range AMRAAM - Feb 22, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

General Raheel Shareef also visited IDEX 2015


----------



## Al Bhatti

Scenario: engaging terrorist cell at intnl port.





mock anti-terror ops with air, water, land engagement





USS Carl Vinson










Oshkosh Defense Showcases Unmanned Ground Vehicle Technology

19 February 2015





The new Combattante BR 71 Mk II Corvette.

French shipyard CMN, part of Privinvest holding company, will unveil a new version of its famous Baynunah class corvette during IDEX/NAVDEX 2015 defense exhibition which starts on Sunday in Abu Dhabi. Based on the sea proven Combattante BR 71 corvette, the new Mk II evolution incorporates the latest innovations from CMN's research and development. It also leverages some of the design work from the FS56 Fast Attack Craft series.

According to CMN, the vessel is designed for littoral warfare defence operations against air and surface threats, patrolling tasks, law enforcement and ISR missions.

Performance and Competitive Features:
> Impressive performance for a medium range vessel
> Very compact and powerful
> Optimised wheelhouse arrangement with wide visibility all around the vessel
> 360° free radar detection arc
> Large modularity adapted to the full range of maritime surveillance tasks
> Helicopter platform Level 2 Class 2 (Day & Night)

PRIVINVEST / CMN to unveil the upgraded Combattante BR 71 (Baynunah class) Mk II Corvette



-----------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

AUz said:


> Whats the benefit to UAE for this show?



Just the economic side of it: The direct & indirect economic impact of IDEX 2013 on Abu Dhabi was around AED 336 million.

Now add to that the military aspect and other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

*Rheinmetall air defence solutions showcased at IDEX 2015 in Abu Dhabi*

At this year’s IDEX, Rheinmetall is showcasing its globally leading competence in inner tier air defence: The full spectrum of today’s and tomorrow’s effectors – a 35mm revolver gun, a SHORAD missile launcher and a 30-kW high energy laser (HEL) weapon – have all been integrated into a Skyguard 3 air defence system The. Rheinmetall “HEL-lights” a fully integrated air defence high-energy laser weapon system.




*The Oerlikon High Energy Laser (HEL) Gun showcased by Reinmetall at IDEX 2015*

*Oerlikon Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM System*

The Oerlikon Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system is Rheinmetall’s answer to the threat from RAM. It is specifically designed to defend high-value civilian or military assets from RAM attacks, whether in high-intensity combat scenarios or in “military operations other than war” (MOOTW). The system can also be used for protecting critical infrastructure or targets with a high symbolic value from terrorists and insurgents employing unorthodox tactics.

Highly sophisticated yet extremely robust, this state-of-the-art system combines permanent airspace surveillance, automated detection and tracking of extremely small targets, prior warning of areas under threat and the interception and destruction of approaching RAM targets. Coupled with an Oerlikon Skymaster command and control system in MOOTW configuration, the Oerlikon Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system is entirely up to the task.

The Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system depends on Oerlikon Ahead airburst ammunition technology. Reliably neutralizing a wide variety of threats, it calculates the incoming projectile’s point of impact and warns personnel in the threatened zone. Advanced fire control technology results in optimum, precisely timed target assignment and interception.

Furthermore, Rheinmetall’s Skyshield technology is by no means limited to static defence roles. Mobile applications are equally feasible. For short-term missions, a truck-mounted version is available which can be deployed without unloading the system from the truck. This is particularly useful if the mission involves protecting a succession of different sites for short periods. Mounting a Skyshield Air Defence System on an all-terrain 6x6 or 8x8 vehicle ensures maximum operational flexibility. Visitors to IDEX 2015 can find out more about the Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system at the Rheinmetall stand, where different components of other air defence systems, including the Oerlikon Skyguard 3 fire control unit, an Oerlikon high-energy laser gun demonstrator and the Asrad 1 missile launcher are also on display.

*Oerlikon high-energy laser gun*

The HEL effector is just one part of a ground-based laser weapon system. This versatile air defence system consists of an Oerlikon Skyguard 3 fire control unit for target acquisition and weapon control and an Oerlikon high energy laser gun using a revolver gun turret equipped with laser weapon modules. Each module consists of one 10 kW fibre laser and a beam-forming unit. Commercial off the shelf fibre lasers were modified for air defence applications. The beam-forming unit provides diffraction-limited beam focusing, target imaging and fine tracking of the target.

By using beam superimposing technology, Rheinmetall has combined the power of single lasers into one multiplied laser beam. This technology not only allows superimposition of multiple lasers on a single gun platform, but also superimposition of multiple gun platforms. This enables an almost unlimited (e.g. 100kW and more) power output in line with the evolving air defence requirement. As a result the high-energy laser gun provides efficient protection against a large spectrum of modern air threats.

A major advantage of HEL effectors is their outstanding flexibility with regard to escalation and de-escalation. The output power of the high-energy laser gun is eminently scalable. When fired at the optics of aircraft, UAVs, weapons or energy sources, for example, the HEL effector is able to neutralize entire weapon systems without destroying them.

In multiple tests at the Group’s proving ground, the generic laser weapon demonstrator proved highly effective against UAVs and rocket, artillery and mortar (RAM) targets in static and dynamic scenarios. The HEL effector is controlled by the Skyguard 3 Fire Control Unit, which also controls a revolver gun and an ASRAD 1 missile launcher. Rheinmetall's widely fielded fire control systems can thus manage the full panoply of current and future effectors.



*Rheinmettal Skyguard 3 Fire Control Unit at IDEX 2015*

The Skyguard 3 Fire Control Unit provides air surveillance fire control against low level aircraft and/or very fast missiles, even in steep diving attack and with very small radar cross section. Its modern sensor package, coupled with its high state of automation allow for 24/7 operation under all weather conditions, even when exposed to severe electronic counter measures. The radar search coverage is up to 70° in elevation the instrumented range is of 12/20 km with a radar and electro-optical tracking.

It can be local or remote (up to 500m) operated and can control up to four effectors, such as 35mm guns, High Energy Lasers and Shorad missile launchers. It has the ability to engage manned aircraft such as fighters, bombers and helicopters and unmanned aerial target, in particular drone, cruise missiles, guided missiles and guided bombs.




*The Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk2 displayed on Rheinmetall's booth at IDEX 2015*

*Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk2*

Making its debut at Rheinmetall Medium Calibre Day 2013, the Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk2 is one of the Group’s latest development projects. It too can be viewed at the Rheinmetall stand.

The Revolver Gun Mk2 is a single-barrel, low-weight, remotely controlled, networkable, 35 x 228mm air defence gun. It features beltless ammunition feeding. Using clips, two men can replenish the 252-round magazine in about eight minutes. This enables 14 bursts of 18 rounds each. Its rate of fire is roughly 1,000 per minute with a maximum effective range of 4,000 meters. The Mk2 is designed to use Rheinmetall’s Ahead ammunition technology. Furthermore, it can be modified very easily to make it C-RAM-capable.

Each round of Rheinmetall’s 35mm Oerlikon Ahead airburst ammunition contains a lethal payload of heavy metal spin-stabilized subprojectiles, unleashed in the path of an oncoming target at a programmable, predefined point in time. A short burst of Ahead ammunition produces a dense cloud of lethal subprojectiles. These penetrate the outer skin of the target, causing catastrophic damage to its interior.
Ahead airburst ammunition can bring down targets at greater distances with fewer rounds fired, making it a much more cost-effective solution than conventional ammunition. The technology can be used in ammunition ranging in calibre from 30mm to 76mm. Ahead technology is suitable for ground, air force and naval applications. As an alternative option, Ahead rounds can also be fired in non-fused mode, in which they behave like frangible rounds upon impact and are able to penetrate and destroy hard targets very effectively. In effect, Ahead is actually two types of ammunition in one.
Existing Skyguard systems can also be retrofitted with Ahead technology. Furthermore, due to the complete modularity of its systems, Rheinmetall is able to bring additional components into play, readily creating multi-mission capabilities tailored to the needs of individual clients.

Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif visits #Pakistan pavilion at #Idex2015 in AbuDhabi






Your general with a big pakistani delegation at the idex. 
@Horus @RescueRanger @Armstrong @Pakistani Exile @Zarvan 

What will Pakistan show ? 

@farhan_9909 Will you be there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Various pics from Idex

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Gabriel92 said:


> *Rheinmetall air defence solutions showcased at IDEX 2015 in Abu Dhabi*
> 
> At this year’s IDEX, Rheinmetall is showcasing its globally leading competence in inner tier air defence: The full spectrum of today’s and tomorrow’s effectors – a 35mm revolver gun, a SHORAD missile launcher and a 30-kW high energy laser (HEL) weapon – have all been integrated into a Skyguard 3 air defence system The. Rheinmetall “HEL-lights” a fully integrated air defence high-energy laser weapon system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Oerlikon High Energy Laser (HEL) Gun showcased by Reinmetall at IDEX 2015*
> 
> *Oerlikon Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM System*
> 
> The Oerlikon Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system is Rheinmetall’s answer to the threat from RAM. It is specifically designed to defend high-value civilian or military assets from RAM attacks, whether in high-intensity combat scenarios or in “military operations other than war” (MOOTW). The system can also be used for protecting critical infrastructure or targets with a high symbolic value from terrorists and insurgents employing unorthodox tactics.
> 
> Highly sophisticated yet extremely robust, this state-of-the-art system combines permanent airspace surveillance, automated detection and tracking of extremely small targets, prior warning of areas under threat and the interception and destruction of approaching RAM targets. Coupled with an Oerlikon Skymaster command and control system in MOOTW configuration, the Oerlikon Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system is entirely up to the task.
> 
> The Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system depends on Oerlikon Ahead airburst ammunition technology. Reliably neutralizing a wide variety of threats, it calculates the incoming projectile’s point of impact and warns personnel in the threatened zone. Advanced fire control technology results in optimum, precisely timed target assignment and interception.
> 
> Furthermore, Rheinmetall’s Skyshield technology is by no means limited to static defence roles. Mobile applications are equally feasible. For short-term missions, a truck-mounted version is available which can be deployed without unloading the system from the truck. This is particularly useful if the mission involves protecting a succession of different sites for short periods. Mounting a Skyshield Air Defence System on an all-terrain 6x6 or 8x8 vehicle ensures maximum operational flexibility. Visitors to IDEX 2015 can find out more about the Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system at the Rheinmetall stand, where different components of other air defence systems, including the Oerlikon Skyguard 3 fire control unit, an Oerlikon high-energy laser gun demonstrator and the Asrad 1 missile launcher are also on display.
> 
> *Oerlikon high-energy laser gun*
> 
> The HEL effector is just one part of a ground-based laser weapon system. This versatile air defence system consists of an Oerlikon Skyguard 3 fire control unit for target acquisition and weapon control and an Oerlikon high energy laser gun using a revolver gun turret equipped with laser weapon modules. Each module consists of one 10 kW fibre laser and a beam-forming unit. Commercial off the shelf fibre lasers were modified for air defence applications. The beam-forming unit provides diffraction-limited beam focusing, target imaging and fine tracking of the target.
> 
> By using beam superimposing technology, Rheinmetall has combined the power of single lasers into one multiplied laser beam. This technology not only allows superimposition of multiple lasers on a single gun platform, but also superimposition of multiple gun platforms. This enables an almost unlimited (e.g. 100kW and more) power output in line with the evolving air defence requirement. As a result the high-energy laser gun provides efficient protection against a large spectrum of modern air threats.
> 
> A major advantage of HEL effectors is their outstanding flexibility with regard to escalation and de-escalation. The output power of the high-energy laser gun is eminently scalable. When fired at the optics of aircraft, UAVs, weapons or energy sources, for example, the HEL effector is able to neutralize entire weapon systems without destroying them.
> 
> In multiple tests at the Group’s proving ground, the generic laser weapon demonstrator proved highly effective against UAVs and rocket, artillery and mortar (RAM) targets in static and dynamic scenarios. The HEL effector is controlled by the Skyguard 3 Fire Control Unit, which also controls a revolver gun and an ASRAD 1 missile launcher. Rheinmetall's widely fielded fire control systems can thus manage the full panoply of current and future effectors.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rheinmettal Skyguard 3 Fire Control Unit at IDEX 2015*
> 
> The Skyguard 3 Fire Control Unit provides air surveillance fire control against low level aircraft and/or very fast missiles, even in steep diving attack and with very small radar cross section. Its modern sensor package, coupled with its high state of automation allow for 24/7 operation under all weather conditions, even when exposed to severe electronic counter measures. The radar search coverage is up to 70° in elevation the instrumented range is of 12/20 km with a radar and electro-optical tracking.
> 
> It can be local or remote (up to 500m) operated and can control up to four effectors, such as 35mm guns, High Energy Lasers and Shorad missile launchers. It has the ability to engage manned aircraft such as fighters, bombers and helicopters and unmanned aerial target, in particular drone, cruise missiles, guided missiles and guided bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk2 displayed on Rheinmetall's booth at IDEX 2015*
> 
> *Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk2*
> 
> Making its debut at Rheinmetall Medium Calibre Day 2013, the Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk2 is one of the Group’s latest development projects. It too can be viewed at the Rheinmetall stand.
> 
> The Revolver Gun Mk2 is a single-barrel, low-weight, remotely controlled, networkable, 35 x 228mm air defence gun. It features beltless ammunition feeding. Using clips, two men can replenish the 252-round magazine in about eight minutes. This enables 14 bursts of 18 rounds each. Its rate of fire is roughly 1,000 per minute with a maximum effective range of 4,000 meters. The Mk2 is designed to use Rheinmetall’s Ahead ammunition technology. Furthermore, it can be modified very easily to make it C-RAM-capable.
> 
> Each round of Rheinmetall’s 35mm Oerlikon Ahead airburst ammunition contains a lethal payload of heavy metal spin-stabilized subprojectiles, unleashed in the path of an oncoming target at a programmable, predefined point in time. A short burst of Ahead ammunition produces a dense cloud of lethal subprojectiles. These penetrate the outer skin of the target, causing catastrophic damage to its interior.
> Ahead airburst ammunition can bring down targets at greater distances with fewer rounds fired, making it a much more cost-effective solution than conventional ammunition. The technology can be used in ammunition ranging in calibre from 30mm to 76mm. Ahead technology is suitable for ground, air force and naval applications. As an alternative option, Ahead rounds can also be fired in non-fused mode, in which they behave like frangible rounds upon impact and are able to penetrate and destroy hard targets very effectively. In effect, Ahead is actually two types of ammunition in one.
> Existing Skyguard systems can also be retrofitted with Ahead technology. Furthermore, due to the complete modularity of its systems, Rheinmetall is able to bring additional components into play, readily creating multi-mission capabilities tailored to the needs of individual clients.
> 
> Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif visits #Pakistan pavilion at #Idex2015 in AbuDhabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your general with a big pakistani delegation at the idex.
> @Horus @RescueRanger @Armstrong @Pakistani Exile @Zarvan
> 
> What will Pakistan show ?
> 
> @farhan_9909 Will you be there ?


Well we would show Guns and Tanks and Anza and JF-17 Thunder and many more


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gabriel92

*Rheinmetall surprises IDEX 2015 with a High Energy Laser mounted on a GTK Boxer platform*

The Boxer family concept is based on a uniform drive module and interchangeable, user/role-specific mission modules. Designed for maximum versatility, these build-on modules lend themselves to the development of a wide variety of mission-specific variants. At IDEX 2015, a Boxer vehicle equipped with a high energy laser (HEL) effector module is on display at the Rheinmetall stand, exemplifying the extraordinary versatility of this state-of-the-art fighting vehicle.





*The GTK Boxer with a High Energy Laser at IDEX 2015*

The 20 kW-class Mobile HEL Effector Wheel XX mounted on the GTK Boxer features a special HEL effector module that takes full advantage of the vehicle’s unique modularity and Rheinmetall’s proprietary HEL effector know-how, which is based on beam superimposing technology. Moreover, this technology makes it possible to combine several GTK Boxer HEL vehicles, creating a system of systems with an effective power level of over 100 kW.

The HEL Boxer represents the leading edge of a Mobile Highe Engergy Laser Weapon. Integrating a Laser Weapon Module including power supply and cooling into the Boxer vehicle, with its inherent high level of protection and the unique mobility.

The HEL Boxer is able to neutralize modern air and asymmetric threats with its outstanding flexibility from defeating optronics on air crafts, downing Unmanned Aerial Systems (UAS), neutralizing ammunition of weapon systems without detroying them and disposing of unexplodes ordnance and clearing battlefield obstacles.

The HEL boxer has a lot of advantages: its mobility, its low cost per engagement, is ability to engage optronic systems, UAS, ammunition and weapon systems, unexplodes ordnances...

*During IDEX 2015, Rheinmetall is showcasing its product on booth 09-A10.*





*Zoom on the HEL mounted on a Boxer at Rheinmetall's booth at IDEX 2015*

-------------------

*MBDA and NIMR Automotive LLC unveil new Hafeet ADV air defence vehicle at IDEX 2015*


MBDA and NIMR Automotive LLC, a light-medium weight military vehicle manufacturer based in Abu Dhabi, UAE and part of the Emirates Defence Industries Company (EDIC), an integrated national defence and services manufacturing platform, have entered into a commercial partnership to address a requirement of the Emirates Defence Forces for a high efficiency V-SHORAD air defence system. They chose IDEX 2015 to unveil the new Hafeet ADV air defence vehicle.





*MBDA and NIMR Automotive LLC new air defence vehicle solution, the Hafeet ADV*

The new HAFEET ADV proposed by the two companies features the MBDA MPCS (Multi Purpose Combat System including a turret, sensors, IFF, Mistral missiles, command & firing posts and shelter equipment) that would be installed on NIMR’s latest HAFEET 640A all-terrain light armoured vehicle platform. The combination of the MPCS equipped with MBDA’s latest generation Mistral missiles and of the NIMR vehicle would provide an unmatched mobile air defence capability allowing protection of convoys, armoured brigades in their manoeuvers as well as any land infrastructure or assets. The two companies have already completed preliminary engineering studies and are in the stage of integrating the full system if ordered. Most of the HAFEET ADV components already exist and are modular.




*MBDA and and NIMR Automotive LLC Hafeet ADV*

Already in service in several forces in the world, the MPCS turret comprises a gyro-stabilized day/thermal sensor suite with integrated laser rangefinder. With four ready-to-fire, fire and forget, IR Mistral missiles, the HAFEET ADV enables the interception of a large spectrum of threats (high manoeuvering fighters, combat helicopters, UAV, UCAV, cruise missiles) at ranges exceeding 6 km and altitudes up to 5,000 m. 

NIMR CEO Dr Fahad Saif Harhara stated “_The HAFEET ADV concept is based on NIMR 6x6 tactical platform which combines high levels of mobility and protection to provide a multi-role platform for a broad spectrum of mission requirements_”. 

The MPCS system allows for low crew workload and short reaction time to provide Air Defence Forces with an outstanding high fire power against stressing attacks: a unit of six HAFEET ADVs can engage up to 24 different targets coming from any direction in less than 20 seconds with a reload capability of 48 Mistral missiles (8 additional Mistral missiles inside the HAFEET ADV shelter). 

The HAFEET ADV can be operated in autonomous mode or in coordinated mode with MBDA’s latest generation of MCP (Mistral Coordination Post) equipped with 3D radar. HAFEET ADV can be operated by a two or three man crew including a team leader and is air transportable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 23, 2015






*Mohammed tours world's most strategically important defence exhibition*
*Briefed on latest defence technologies at Idex*

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai toured the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex), where he was briefed on the world's latest defence technologies and solutions showcased by exhibitors of 55 countries participating in the 12th edition of Idex.

Sheikh Mohammed commenced his tour from the UAE pavilions, where he inspected Tawazun and Mubadala’s stands and was updated on the achievements of national companies, as well as their latest developments and innovations in the defence.

Sheikh Mohammed then visited the French stand and spoke to the French Minister of Defence about the lasted defence products showcased at the Idex.

The two officials also explored the UAE-French bilateral relations in military and defence.

He also stopped at Slovakia stand and met with the Defence Minister of Slovakia who briefed Sheikh Mohammed on the latest technology in air, sea and land defence systems, showcased for the first time in the Middle East.

Sheikh Mohammed also visited a number of stands of exhibitors from China and US, where he was briefed on the militarised off-road vehicles presented by Polaris Defence. He also inspected the stand of Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holding (Earth) and was familiarised with their projects in defence and security.

Proceeding to Sudan and Saudi Arabia stands, Sheikh Mohammed was briefed on their latest achievements and innovations in the defence industry.

Sheikh Mohammed expressed satisfaction over the large turnout, namely the national companies’ participants at Idex 2015 which is known as the most strategically important tri-service defence exhibition in the world, adding that “Idex provides experts and other defence professionals with an excellent platform to view the latest innovative products.”

He praised the exhibition’s organisers for their detailed planning of the event, which has been held at the capital Abu Dhabi for the last 20 years.

Mohammed tours world's most strategically important defence exhibition - Emirates 24|7

--------------------------------


February 23, 2015






*Gen. Mohamed unveils fighting vehicle 'Enigma'*
*Meets defence ministers*

General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, has affirmed that International Defence Exhibition (IDEX) and its associated events and conferences provide a fitting platform to bring the spotlight on our national defence industries, which have been gaining increasing recognition and trust worldwide.

This international reputation, Sheikh Mohamed said, would not have been built without the tremendous efforts made by the UAE under the leadership of President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, to develop and modernise its defence industry, create proper conditions to enable it to thrive and possess highly competitive strength in order to compete with major international companies and build well-trained and qualified national professionals capable of dealing with advanced technology industries.

Applauding the sharp competition and excellence that the national defence industries have, General Mohamed urged them to maximise their efforts when it comes to international best standards and quality so as to consolidate their foothold on the world's advanced defence industries landscape.

Sheikh Mohammed made his statement following a tour of Idex, which opened today at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.

A key international platform for showcasing the latest technologies in defence manufacturing, Idex will see this year participation of 1,200 exhibitors from 55 countries, including more than 170 UAE companies.

During his tour, Sheikh Mohamed viewed the latest defence technology and services and heard from UAE exhibitors about their participation.

Starting his tour with the Emirates Defence Technology’s stand, Sheikh Mohamed unveiled its new 8x8m Armoured Modular Fighting Vehicle ‘Enigma’.

Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Presidential Affairs , and other senior officials attended the inauguration.

The EDT officials briefed Sheikh Mohamed on the technical specifications of Enigma.

The Enigma 8x8, which will be displayed on the Emirates Defence Technology’s stand for the duration of Idex, provides high levels of protection, heavy weapons systems, amphibious capabilities, an unrivalled spacious interior that can accommodate 11 personnel, all without compromising the 28-ton vehicle’s mobility.

The production of the Enigma will be at the EDT’s facility in Abu Dhabi, where it has already undertaken stringent tests ahead of its official introduction at IDEX. It will further support the UAE in developing an indigenous defence industry and enhance the EDT’s global reputation as a modern and progressive defence company.

Enigma is designed to be compatible with a variety of weapon systems, which makes the Armoured Modular Fighting Vehicle (AMFV) suitable to armed forces around the world.


*Meets Saudi Defence Minister*






General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces met here today at the sidelines of International Defence Exhibition (Idex 2015) with Prince Mohamed bin Salman bin Abdul Aziz, Saudi Defence Minister, Chief of the Royal Court and Special Advisor to the Custodian of the Tow Holy Mosques.

Sheikh Mohamed welcomed Prince Mohamed bin Salman and wished the Saudi companies taking part in Idex a success participation at the event.

Sheikh Mohamed discussed with Prince Mohamed bin Salman ways to enhance fraternal relations between the UAE and Saudi Arabia. they also reviewed cooperation in military and defence fields, in the light of the two countries' keenness to realise their common strategic interests in maintaining stability in the region and in confronting all challenges facing it.

The meeting also touched on the important role played by Idex in showcasing the latest in defence and military manufacturing technology, as well as research and development on defence affairs.


*French, Italian defence ministers*






General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, received separately today the French Defence Minister, Jean-Yves Le Drian, and the Italian Defence Minister, Roberta Pinotti, on the sidelines of the International Defence Exhibition (Idex 2015), which opened today at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.

Sheikh Mohamed welcomed the two ministers and their countries' participation at Idex and reviewed with them the distinguished relations binding the UAE with their respective countries and ways to bolster defence and military cooperation in the best interest of the countries.

They also exchanged views on avenues of joint cooperation and coordination regarding regional security and exchange of expertise in defence industries. A variety of issues of mutual interest was also tackled. 

During the meetings, Sheikh Mohamed engaged in talks with the ministers about Idex’s significance to countries and defence companies in areas of research and development on military sciences and industries through sharing of information and expertise on sophisticated defence technologies.

Latest developments, challenges and risks the region is facing also figured high at the meeting where Sheikh Mohammed and the French and Italian defence ministers recognised the need for concerted and integrated efforts to maintain security and stability in the region.

Gen. Mohamed unveils 'Enigma' - Emirates 24|7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Al Bhatti said:


> February 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mohammed tours world's most strategically important defence exhibition*
> *Briefed on latest defence technologies at Idex*
> 
> His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai toured the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex), where he was briefed on the world's latest defence technologies and solutions showcased by exhibitors of 55 countries participating in the 12th edition of Idex.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed commenced his tour from the UAE pavilions, where he inspected Tawazun and Mubadala’s stands and was updated on the achievements of national companies, as well as their latest developments and innovations in the defence.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed then visited the French stand and spoke to the French Minister of Defence about the lasted defence products showcased at the Idex.
> 
> The two officials also explored the UAE-French bilateral relations in military and defence.
> 
> He also stopped at Slovakia stand and met with the Defence Minister of Slovakia who briefed Sheikh Mohammed on the latest technology in air, sea and land defence systems, showcased for the first time in the Middle East.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed also visited a number of stands of exhibitors from China and US, where he was briefed on the militarised off-road vehicles presented by Polaris Defence. He also inspected the stand of Emirates Advanced Research and Technology Holding (Earth) and was familiarised with their projects in defence and security.
> 
> Proceeding to Sudan and Saudi Arabia stands, Sheikh Mohammed was briefed on their latest achievements and innovations in the defence industry.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed expressed satisfaction over the large turnout, namely the national companies’ participants at Idex 2015 which is known as the most strategically important tri-service defence exhibition in the world, adding that “Idex provides experts and other defence professionals with an excellent platform to view the latest innovative products.”
> 
> He praised the exhibition’s organisers for their detailed planning of the event, which has been held at the capital Abu Dhabi for the last 20 years.
> 
> Mohammed tours world's most strategically important defence exhibition - Emirates 24|7
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> 
> February 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gen. Mohamed unveils fighting vehicle 'Enigma'*
> *Meets defence ministers*
> 
> General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, has affirmed that International Defence Exhibition (IDEX) and its associated events and conferences provide a fitting platform to bring the spotlight on our national defence industries, which have been gaining increasing recognition and trust worldwide.
> 
> This international reputation, Sheikh Mohamed said, would not have been built without the tremendous efforts made by the UAE under the leadership of President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, to develop and modernise its defence industry, create proper conditions to enable it to thrive and possess highly competitive strength in order to compete with major international companies and build well-trained and qualified national professionals capable of dealing with advanced technology industries.
> 
> Applauding the sharp competition and excellence that the national defence industries have, General Mohamed urged them to maximise their efforts when it comes to international best standards and quality so as to consolidate their foothold on the world's advanced defence industries landscape.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed made his statement following a tour of Idex, which opened today at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.
> 
> A key international platform for showcasing the latest technologies in defence manufacturing, Idex will see this year participation of 1,200 exhibitors from 55 countries, including more than 170 UAE companies.
> 
> During his tour, Sheikh Mohamed viewed the latest defence technology and services and heard from UAE exhibitors about their participation.
> 
> Starting his tour with the Emirates Defence Technology’s stand, Sheikh Mohamed unveiled its new 8x8m Armoured Modular Fighting Vehicle ‘Enigma’.
> 
> Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Presidential Affairs , and other senior officials attended the inauguration.
> 
> The EDT officials briefed Sheikh Mohamed on the technical specifications of Enigma.
> 
> The Enigma 8x8, which will be displayed on the Emirates Defence Technology’s stand for the duration of Idex, provides high levels of protection, heavy weapons systems, amphibious capabilities, an unrivalled spacious interior that can accommodate 11 personnel, all without compromising the 28-ton vehicle’s mobility.
> 
> The production of the Enigma will be at the EDT’s facility in Abu Dhabi, where it has already undertaken stringent tests ahead of its official introduction at IDEX. It will further support the UAE in developing an indigenous defence industry and enhance the EDT’s global reputation as a modern and progressive defence company.
> 
> Enigma is designed to be compatible with a variety of weapon systems, which makes the Armoured Modular Fighting Vehicle (AMFV) suitable to armed forces around the world.
> 
> 
> *Meets Saudi Defence Minister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces met here today at the sidelines of International Defence Exhibition (Idex 2015) with Prince Mohamed bin Salman bin Abdul Aziz, Saudi Defence Minister, Chief of the Royal Court and Special Advisor to the Custodian of the Tow Holy Mosques.
> 
> Sheikh Mohamed welcomed Prince Mohamed bin Salman and wished the Saudi companies taking part in Idex a success participation at the event.
> 
> Sheikh Mohamed discussed with Prince Mohamed bin Salman ways to enhance fraternal relations between the UAE and Saudi Arabia. they also reviewed cooperation in military and defence fields, in the light of the two countries' keenness to realise their common strategic interests in maintaining stability in the region and in confronting all challenges facing it.
> 
> The meeting also touched on the important role played by Idex in showcasing the latest in defence and military manufacturing technology, as well as research and development on defence affairs.
> 
> 
> *French, Italian defence ministers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, received separately today the French Defence Minister, Jean-Yves Le Drian, and the Italian Defence Minister, Roberta Pinotti, on the sidelines of the International Defence Exhibition (Idex 2015), which opened today at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.
> 
> Sheikh Mohamed welcomed the two ministers and their countries' participation at Idex and reviewed with them the distinguished relations binding the UAE with their respective countries and ways to bolster defence and military cooperation in the best interest of the countries.
> 
> They also exchanged views on avenues of joint cooperation and coordination regarding regional security and exchange of expertise in defence industries. A variety of issues of mutual interest was also tackled.
> 
> During the meetings, Sheikh Mohamed engaged in talks with the ministers about Idex’s significance to countries and defence companies in areas of research and development on military sciences and industries through sharing of information and expertise on sophisticated defence technologies.
> 
> Latest developments, challenges and risks the region is facing also figured high at the meeting where Sheikh Mohammed and the French and Italian defence ministers recognised the need for concerted and integrated efforts to maintain security and stability in the region.
> 
> Gen. Mohamed unveils 'Enigma' - Emirates 24|7


Where are pictures of Enigma ?


----------



## Zarvan

Gabriel92 said:


> Various pics from Idex


What is the name of this fighter jet in second picture ?


----------



## Al Bhatti

Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif on Sunday visited International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.

In the exhibition, General Sharif visited stalls of various countries including China, Russia, UAE and Pakistan. During his day long visit, General Sharif also held separate meetings with, UAE Armed Forces Chief of Staff General Hamad Mohammed Thani Al Rumeithy and other senior military officials of the United Arab Emirates (UAE). According to ISPR, during the meetings matters of mutual interest, bilateral defence and security cooperation and collaboration and regional security, came under discussion. The UAE leadership appreciated Pakistan Army's achievements in fight against terrorism specially operation Zarb-e-Azb and showed keen interest to enhance training exchanges with Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Virtual reality parachute simulator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Made in UAE



Zarvan said:


> Where are pictures of Enigma ?

















At IDEX2015 Nexter unveils VBCI 8x infantry fighting vehicle with T40 turret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Al Bhatti said:


> Made in UAE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At IDEX2015 Nexter unveils VBCI 8x infantry fighting vehicle with T40 turret


Good Artillery Gun If India goes for M777 we should also look for some good 15mm Towed Artillery Gun


----------



## Al Bhatti

South Africa Minister of Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

-------------------------------------------------------------------














The official grand opening ceremony of the International Defence Exhibition, “IDEX” in Abu Dhabi (UAE), provided a spectacular start to the 12th edition of the exhibition at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre. The impressive and entertaining show blended music, culture and a demonstration of military capabilities that delighted the assembled guests.

Attended by a large number of distinguished guests including His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai; His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces; and the Sudanese President, Omar Al Bashir. The grand opening ceremony provided a fitting commencement for one of the world's most strategically important defence exhibitions. This year’s edition of IDEX features more than 160 international delegations.

The ceremony opened with a performance from the Military Marching Band of the United Arab Emirates. They strode into the middle of the arena to a mesmerizing beat from pipes and drums. This was followed by a multi-media presentation detailing the history of IDEX, before two more military displays: The Honor Guard of the Army of Belarus demonstrated a rifle drill a demonstration of marching set to music which showcased incredible precision timing. They were followed by a traditional music display from the Military Marching Band of the Republic of Korea.

The show continued with a cultural performance celebrating the traditions and culture of the United Arab Emirates. Traditional Ayalla and Al Razfah dancing; Al Hajana camel men songs, falcon displays, Al Khayyala horse work and Al Taghrouda songs, as well the pearl divers songs Al Naham, and traditional songs by children.

A film followed bringing to life some of the excitement around the show with testimonials for participants and there were individual thanks for the 55 countries participating in this edition of IDEX, including six countries participating for the first time.

Excitement followed in the second half of the show, with a live enactment of a fictional scenario in which an elite group of friendly forces liberated a port from terrorist control. The enactment featured air drops, low passing jet fly-bys, helicopter and naval support, gun battles and fast moving pursuits involving tanks and armoured cars, culminating in the successful liberation of the port. A dramatic fly by from the Al Forsan, the aerobatics demonstration team of the United Arab Emirates Air Force, spiraling above the grandstand drawing the colours of the United Arab Emirates national flag provided the perfect fitting finale to a spectacular show.

The live demonstration at IDEX 2015 shows Special Forces liberating a port from terrorist control | IDEX 2015 News Official Online Show Daily Coverage | Defence security military exhibition 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

---------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

@Al Bhatti did you visited ?


----------



## Al Bhatti

23 February 2015





_Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Sudanese President Omar Al Bashir, other Shaikhs and officials at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference on Sunday. _

*Defence, military chiefs and firms’ top brass present at Idex ’15*

*  This year’s edition of the Idex features more than 160 international delegations, led by defence ministers and military chiefs and other high-ranking government officials. *

The International Defence Exhibition, or Idex, started in Abu Dhabi on Sunday, drawing weapon manufacturers and top military officials from across the globe.

The show, which displayed some of the world’s most potent weapons and defence systems, was opened by His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, and General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.

Also present was Sudanese President Omar Al Bashir.

This year’s edition of the Idex features more than 160 international delegations, led by defence ministers and military chiefs and other high-ranking government officials.

The grand opening ceremony provided a fitting commencement for one of the world’s most important defence exhibitions.

The ceremony opened with a performance from the Military Marching Band of the UAE, while the Honour Guard of the Army of Belarus demonstrated a rifle drill. These were followed by a traditional music display from the Military Marching Band of the Republic of Korea.

The show continued with a cultural performance celebrating the traditions and culture of the UAE.

The second half of the show featured a live enactment of a fictional scenario in which an elite group of friendly forces liberated a port from terrorist control. The enactment featured air drops, low passing jet fly-bys, helicopter and naval support, gun battles and fast-moving pursuits involving tanks and armored cars, culminating in the successful liberation of the port.

A fly-by from Al Fursan, the aerobatics demonstration team of the UAE Air Force, drawing the colours of the UAE national flag provided the finale to the show.

Exhibitors are showcasing their latest innovations and best technologies to woo buyers from the region. Predator drones, tanks, heavy guns, armored vehicles and other military hardware are attracting military officials.

Concurrently, the third edition of Navdex, the maritime security show, along with the first edition of Umex, an unmanned systems technology show, is drawing lot of interest.

In 2013, the Idex attracted 1,112 exhibitors and over 80,000 visitors. The UAE Armed Forces had placed an order for weapons and defence systems valued at Dh14.1 billion that year.

Defence, military chiefs and firms top brass present at Idex 15 - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Al Bhatti said:


> 23 February 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Sudanese President Omar Al Bashir, other Shaikhs and officials at the opening of the International Defence Exhibition and Conference on Sunday. _
> 
> *Defence, military chiefs and firms’ top brass present at Idex ’15*
> 
> *  This year’s edition of the Idex features more than 160 international delegations, led by defence ministers and military chiefs and other high-ranking government officials. *
> 
> The International Defence Exhibition, or Idex, started in Abu Dhabi on Sunday, drawing weapon manufacturers and top military officials from across the globe.
> 
> The show, which displayed some of the world’s most potent weapons and defence systems, was opened by His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, and General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre.
> 
> Also present was Sudanese President Omar Al Bashir.
> 
> This year’s edition of the Idex features more than 160 international delegations, led by defence ministers and military chiefs and other high-ranking government officials.
> 
> The grand opening ceremony provided a fitting commencement for one of the world’s most important defence exhibitions.
> 
> The ceremony opened with a performance from the Military Marching Band of the UAE, while the Honour Guard of the Army of Belarus demonstrated a rifle drill. These were followed by a traditional music display from the Military Marching Band of the Republic of Korea.
> 
> The show continued with a cultural performance celebrating the traditions and culture of the UAE.
> 
> The second half of the show featured a live enactment of a fictional scenario in which an elite group of friendly forces liberated a port from terrorist control. The enactment featured air drops, low passing jet fly-bys, helicopter and naval support, gun battles and fast-moving pursuits involving tanks and armored cars, culminating in the successful liberation of the port.
> 
> A fly-by from Al Fursan, the aerobatics demonstration team of the UAE Air Force, drawing the colours of the UAE national flag provided the finale to the show.
> 
> Exhibitors are showcasing their latest innovations and best technologies to woo buyers from the region. Predator drones, tanks, heavy guns, armored vehicles and other military hardware are attracting military officials.
> 
> Concurrently, the third edition of Navdex, the maritime security show, along with the first edition of Umex, an unmanned systems technology show, is drawing lot of interest.
> 
> In 2013, the Idex attracted 1,112 exhibitors and over 80,000 visitors. The UAE Armed Forces had placed an order for weapons and defence systems valued at Dh14.1 billion that year.
> 
> Defence, military chiefs and firms top brass present at Idex 15 - Khaleej Times


So any idea what kind of orders will be placed this year by UAE ? I hope Pakistan also order few things


----------



## Al Bhatti

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Al Bhatti said:


> @Zarvan


So many good weapons but as usual Pakistan is shot of money


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Imran Khan said:


> @Al Bhatti did you visited ?



No



Zarvan said:


> So many good weapons but as usual Pakistan is shot of money



Thanks to the sincerity of our politicians and lawmakers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Al Bhatti said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the sincerity of our politicians and lawmakers


But still if I want to get weapons I would look for one new APC and IFV and good Towed Artillery Gun along with Good Sniper Gun for Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Raheel Sharif Pakistan COAS with Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi, Deputy Supreme Commander of UAE Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 21, 2015

Land forces development is expected to continue its rapid growth across the Middle East due to increasing transnational threats.

Within the last year two gulf countries, United Arab Emirates and Qatar, have introduced mandatory military service to increase readiness and manpower. In addition, gulf countries have initiated a unified military command to coordinate their land, air and sea forces' response to threats while also upgrading their special operations capabilities.

Countries in the region are expected to spend up to $344.2 million by 2016 on guided munitions alone, as well as driving the armored vehicle market along with Asia, according to Texas-based research and consultancy Markets and Markets.

Countries like Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Iraq are leading the surge in purchases, the reports stated.

The fight against Islamic State extremists in Iraq is driving the massive procurements. According to reports from Baghdad, the fall of oil prices will not derail some major armament projects. Sources have stated that the Iraqi Defense Ministry is determined to buy 500 four-wheel-drive military vehicles this year to make up for the losses against the Islamic State.

Furthermore, in December Iraq requested to buy from the United States 1,000 M1151A1 up-armored Humvees, 1,000 M2 .50 caliber machine guns, and 1,000 MK-19 40mm grenade launchers with universal mounts, commercial radios, communication equipment and spare parts and training estimated at $579 million, according to the US Defense and Security Cooperation Agency.

In the same month Iraq also requested the sale of 175 full track M1A1 Abrams tanks with the upgraded 120mm gun, 15 M88A2 improved tank recovery vehicles, 175 .50 caliber M2 machine guns, communication systems and ammunition valued at $2.4 billion.

Iraq also requested in November spare parts to support the Abrams tanks and M1070 heavy equipment tactical trucks.

The proliferation of land forces armament has also driven countries to seek partnerships for weapon development from Turkey.

In June, the Qatar Armed Forces Industry Committee (AFIC) applied to Turkey's Competition Board to acquire 49 percent of commercial and military vehicle manufacturer BMC. The move underscores the priority the gulf state places on maintaining a steady flow of armored vehicles into its inventory while boosting industrial capability of regional allies.

In 2013, the UAE also partnered with Turkey to develop the Jobaria multiple cradle rocket launcher that can launch 240 rockets. The system has four rocket launchers attached to the trailer each carrying 60 122mm rockets.

The system fires Roketsan 122mm TR-122 rockets fitted with a high-explosive warhead that can be detonated with either a point detonating fuze or a proximity fuze.

According to the armored vehicle market analysis, wheeled vehicles are clearly on the rise in the region as more governments look at six- and eight-wheel-drive vehicles to cope with the terrain and because of their lower maintenance costs.

A decade ago, UAE weapons manufacturer Tawazun Holdings instituted indigenous armored vehicle manufacturer Nimr in 2005. The Nimr vehicles are designed to carry out military, police and peacekeeping missions in the Middle East area thanks to a cooling system that allows the vehicle to withstand the harsh desert climate which can reach as high as 55 degrees Celsius. The vehicle also features composite ceramic armor and a central tire inflation system. The vehicle is based on a flexible modular concept to provide support for a wide range of missions.

Three prototypes were made in 2000 and an armored six-wheel-drive version was inaugurated in 2013 with anti-ballistic technology. The vehicles are in use in Jordan, Lebanon and Libya.

The UAE armed forces last year ordered 1,800 Nimr armored vehicles from Tawazun. The firm also signed an agreement in 2012 to establish a joint company producing Nimr armored vehicles in Algeria. The deal with Groupement de la Promotion de l'IndustrieMécanique (GPIM) was designed to create an Algerian-based armored vehicle manufacturer.

This month a new integrated production facility was initiated for the vehicles at the Tawazun Industrial Park in Abu Dhabi. The facility is expected to be fully operational by October.

"The new integrated facility, the first of its kind in the region, will help Nimr Automotive re-establish itself as a well-recognized brand in the international military vehicles industry and render it in a better position to serve its growing customer base," said Tawazun Chief Executive Officer Saif Mohamed Al Hajeri.

"The new facility will double current production capacity of four- and six-wheel-drive platforms and will lead to tapping new markets in the MENA [Mideast and North Africa] region, while supporting our production activities in Nimr Algeria," according to Fahad Saif Harhara, CEO of Nimr Automotive.

Although the UAE recently upgraded its 436-strong fleet of Nexter Leclerc battle tanks and armored recovery vehicles, it also has a requirement for 600 eight-wheel-drive combat vehicles and has five eight-wheel-drive Patria armored modular vehicles vehicles on order.

Saudi Arabia, with a limited indigenous defense industry, relies heavily on imports from its allies such as the US. Most armored vehicles are imported, although the Al-Fahd infantry fighting vehicle and the Al-Faris 8-400 armored personnel carrier were manufactured by the Abdallah Al Faris Company for Heavy Industries. Saudi is negotiating a deal for 655 humvees with a further batch of 724 light armored vehicles being delivered and 84 more requested.

Turkey's Altay battle tank is a possible option for the kingdom as talks between the nations are ongoing.

The market analysis report states that Qatar reportedly is procuring 118 Leopard armored vehicles from Germany along with 16 howitzers for an undisclosed sum.

The deal is in addition to the 62 Leopard tanks and 24 howitzers that the German government agreed to supply in early 2013. The armored vehicles will be manufactured by Krauss-Maffei Wegmann and Rheinmetall.

The Army is now assessing whether to retire swathes of its armored vehicles as part of its modernization and replacement programs.

*Special forces capabilities in the region were enhanced when the UAE struck a $150 million deal with the US Marine Corps to provide training and logistical support for the UAE Presidential Guard.

The Presidential Guard will be trained for counterterrorism, counterpiracy, critical infrastructure protection and national defense. It is a military unit that operates outside of the conventional framework of traditional armed forces.*

Former Australian Special Operations Command and special operations chief Maj. Gen. Mike Hindmarsh was appointed to organize the strike force under a national security adviser designation.

Land Forces Rise To Meet New Challenges

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

United said:


>


ISIS you better run cuz the son of Popye is coming to get ya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

-------------------------------------------


Mods sorry for the Arabic, i am too lazy to translate this


التاريخ: 23 فبراير 2015

قال مدير المشاريع في شركة نكستر الفرنسية نيكولاس سيلفستر إن الشركة قامت بناء على طلب من القوات المسلحة الإماراتية بتحديث 15 دبابة من طراز لوكليرك كانت الإمارات قد اشترتها من فرنسا خلال الدورة الأولى من معرض الدفاع الدولي آيدكس 1993 ضمن صفقة شملت 436 دبابة قتال وتم تسليم آخر دفعة منها عام 2008 بكافة المواصفات التي حددها الخبراء العسكريون في الدولة.​
*معرض مثالي*​
وابلغ سيلفستر «البيان الاقتصادي» أن نكستر قدمت عرضا للقوات المسلحة الإماراتية لبيعها عربة القتال المدرعة الحديثة (في بي سي أي)، كما قدمت عروضا لدول خليجية وأوروبية لكن لم يتم التوصل الى أي اتفاقيات حتى الآن، لافتا الى ان آيدكس هو المعرض المثالي لتسويق المنتجات الدفاعية المتطورة.​
ورداً على سؤال عما اذا كانت لوكليرك لا تزال تعتبر من الدبابات المنافسة مع مثيلتها من الدبابات الحديثة بعد أكثر من عشرين سنة من بدء إنتاجها وتسليم صفقة العصر لدولة الإمارات قال مدير المشاريع في نكستر الفرنسية نيكولاس سيلفستر: في البداية كانت لوكليرك تعتبر من دبابات الجيل الثاني تقريبا على الرغم من القدرة القتالية العالية ونظام الحماية والتحكم بقدراتها القتالية من قبل 3 أشخاص فقط والتلقيم الأتوماتيكي بالكامل ومع التحسينات التي ادخلت عليها لاحقا أصبحت تعتبر من أحدث وأفضل الدبابات القتالية في العالم بما تتفوق به مميزات وخاصة مع اضافة نظام إدارة المعركة بي ام أس ثم بعد ذلك نظام سي فور أي للقيادة والسيطرة بالغ التطور.​
*تحديث الصفقة*​
وحول طبيعة التحديث الذي أدخلته نكستر على الدبابات الإماراتية الخمس عشرة وعما اذا كان هناك اتفاق على تحديث الصفقة بالكامل قال سيلفستر لقد تم تزويد الدبابة بنظام (أزور) لحماية درعها من الجانبين من القذائف والصواريخ التي تطلق عن الكتف وبالتحديد الأر بي جي بالمواصفات التي حددتها القوات المسلحة الإماراتية وطبقاً لاحتياجاتها، وقد تمت تجربة هذا النظام والمصادقة عليه من قبل وزارة الدفاع الفرنسية اجتياز التجارب الميدانية بنجاح تام وتحت اشراف الجيش الفرنسي.

وفيما يتعلق بتحديث بقية الدبابات التي شملتها الصفقة قال سيلفستر: لقد اختارت القوات المسلحة الإماراتية تجهيز كتيبة واحدة من 14 دبابة ودبابة اضافية كاحتياط، أما بالنسبة للدبابات الأخرى فهناك مناقشات تمت بشأنها والأمر يرجع بطبيعة الحال الى القوات المسلحة الإماراتية ونأمل أن نصل الى ذلك مستقبلا.​
*مناقشات*

ورداً على سؤال عما إذا كانت دول أخرى في المنطقة تتطلع الى صفقات مماثلة من دبابات لوكليرك قال سيلفستر: جرت بطبيعة الحال مناقشات مع بعض الدول لكن لم يتم حتى الآن توقيع اية عقود مع دول اخرى غير الإمارات التي حصلت على 436 دبابة والجيش الفرنسي الذي حصل على ما مجمعه 406 دبابات.​
وكشف مدير عام المشاريع في شركة نكستر الفرنسية عن قيام الشركة بتقديم عرض للقوات المسلحة الإماراتية لتزويدها بصفقة من العربة المدرعة الحديثة في بي اس أي ثمانية الدفع والتي صممت لتواكب دبابات لوكليرك في العماليات القتالية كما تم عرضها على القوات المسلحة القطرية ودول أوروبية وان الشركة تنتظر الردود على تلك العروض، لافتا الى ان الجيش الفرنسي قد اشترى 630 عربة قتالية من هذا النوع والتي تتميز بخفة الحركة مع القدرة القتالية العالية في كافة التضاريس من مناطق جبلية وصحراوية وغيرها.
​
قدمنا عروضاً لتزويد الإمارات بعربات «في بي سي أي» - البيان


@Mosamania @al-Hasani @JUBA​



------------------------------------



February 22, 2015





People check out the newly-unveiled Enigma 8x8 armoured all-terrrain vehicle at Idex.

*Idex 2015: Emirates Defense Technology puts prototype of 8x8 armoured vehicle on show*

The Abu Dhabi-based Emirates Defense Technology (EDT) is targeting sales of its new 8x8 armoured vehicle to armed forces in the UAE and the wider region after trials this summer, said the company’s chief executive, Mohamed Al Suwaidi.

The prototype of Enigma, as the firm’s 8x8 armoured vehicle is called, was unveiled yesterday by Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, at the International Defence and Security Exhibition (Idex), which is taking place in the capital all this week. 

EDT – a privately held, Emirati-owned defence contractor and manufacturer – is the first firm to design an 8x8 armoured vehicle in the UAE.

“Obviously our prime focus is the UAE, but from the get-go we have always looked at how it is exportable, how will it meet the requirements of other armies,” said Mr Al Suwaidi. “We are completely open for other markets that would be interested.”

EDT, which financed the vehicle’s production, plans to send the Enigma prototype for summer trials with the UAE military, after which it will start manufacturing the vehicle in the Musaffah industrial area. It took the company two years to build the prototype after it was given the go-ahead from Sheikh Mohammed at Idex two years ago.

The Enigma is designed to be compatible with a variety of weapons systems, including a variant of the M777 howitzer.

“We want to build this vehicle specially for our military, especially for their requirements and build it exactly around what they want, as opposed to something off the shelf being built by someone,” said Mr Al Suwaidi.

This is not the first time that EDT has manufactured armoured vehicles in the UAE. They were the original manufacturers of the NIMR 4x4 and 6x6 armoured vehicles.

The firm is talking to defence companies to manufacture the weapons to be mounted on top of the Enigma.

“You can change the weapon system on top. We have manufacturing licence agreements with different companies to design, develop and manufacture the armour here in the UAE as a UAE product,” said Mr Al Suwaidi, without naming the companies.

The firm, which started off as a military contractor and is currently also a supplier to the UAE military, has big ambitions.

“EDT will have a good mix between both design development and engineering, and trading,” said Mr Al Suwaidi. “Design, development and engineering is going to be our major focus because I believe the future of this country will depend on having a high-tech service/system integrations focus.

“It is a knowledge-based industry and that is what we want to focus on, as opposed to hiring hundreds of labourers to come and manufacture. With innovation and a good-quality product comes profits.”

Idex 2015: Emirates Defense Technology puts prototype of 8x8 armoured vehicle on show | The National



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Feb 22 2015






*Al Marakeb's USV Sets High Water Mark for Region's Maritime Industry*

*UAE boat builder showcases world's first unmanned commercial craft at IDEX  Dubai - UAE boat builder Al Marakebis drawing the crowds at this year's International Defence Exhibition (IDEX)with a ground-breaking new vessel that is setting a high water mark for the region's maritime industry. The Sharjah-based manufacturer's recently-launched B-7 is a proving to be a major talking point at the show - the world's largest defence exhibition - by being the world's only pilotless vessel with fully capablecommercial as well as military applications.
*

"IDEX 2015 is the first time we have displayed our versatile B-7 and we have been delighted with the numerous enquiries regarding its multitude of commercial roles, as well those relating to its security applications," said Basel Shuhaiber, Managing Partner, Al Marakeb.

"IDEX is well-established as the world's most important defence exhibition and maritime security is traditionally the role that USVs are associated with. We are very proud to be showcasing the UAE's capabilities by producing the only vessel currently available that successfully straddles both the military and civilian spheres," he added.

IDEX is the first public viewing of the B-7, which undertook successful open water demonstrations at Al Hamra Marina, Ras Al Khaimah, in January this year. The sea trials were the final test in the B-7's evaluation programme and the vessel is now being made available for customers around the world. Al Marakeb is the first boatyard in the region to set up a production line for USVs, with the companytaking the plunge into new waters for pilotless craft in order to capitalise on a growing sector.

Al Marakeb's B-7 is expected to capture a significant market share of the nascent but rapidly growing USV industry thanks to itsversatility and fully customisable specifications. Each vessel's final fit-out will be contingent on the client's individual requirements and the mandatory licensing stipulations from the markets where it will be operating. Highly suitable for inshore and ports applications, parties purchasing a B-7 will receive a vessel that in its standard guise is capable of reaching 40+ knots and features a state-of-the-art camera system with motion tracking and geo-locking feature for advanced manoeuvrability.

Anticipated industry sectors for the B-7's scope of operations include Oil & Gas, Ports & Customs, Critical National Infrastructure, Environmental, Marine Biology & Research, Hospitality & Leisure, Waterfront Development and Defence & Security. Al Marakeb says that it aims to build its expertise with unmanned craft in order to provide autonomous technology solutionsthrough a new generation of pilotless craft that will be employed in the areas of tourism, photography, asset surveillance, surveying and the transportation of goods.
"This is definitely an exciting time for the region's maritime sector. We believe that with the successful launch of the B-7, Al Marakeb is now at the vanguard of a new technology that is heralding a new era in nautical activity, not only for the region, but for the world," said Nour Al Sayyed, Director, Al Marakeb. "We have demonstrated with our successful sea trials that a UAE company can be the lead for an exciting new industry that is set to grow exponentially over the coming years," she added.

Al Marakeb has built its reputationwith the production of high-performance, recreational powerboats.Established in 2007, the company has progressively expanded its portfolio of vessels and improved its production capacity to meet the demand for craft that don't require berthing facilities. All Al Marakeb boats can be dry-docked outside customers' homes on trailers and easily transported to launch points, resulting in substantial operational savings that put the craft within reach of a wider range of buyers. Al Marakeb's current range includes its six standard models; Habbar 25, Spartan 25, Theo 27, Dino 31, Triton 35 and the Scylla 35, all of which can be customised with flexible personalisation options.The company's current network extends to the UAE, GCC, regional and international markets.

IDEX 2015 is currently underway at the ADNEC centre in Abu Dhabi. The biannual exhibition attracts over 90,000 visitors and more than 1,100 exhibitors.

Al Marakeb's USV Sets High Water Mark for Region's Maritime Industry - Zawya



--------------------------------------------



18/02/2015






*This unmanned vessel can go up to 40 knots*

A UAE-based company is set to unveil a futuristic-looking unmanned boat that will become the first privately produced vehicle of its kind in the GCC.

The seven-metre long B-7 Unmanned Surface Vessel " or USV " can be used for a wide array of purposes, ranging from surveying the ocean floor, military surveillance and reconnaissance missions or towing sonar systems. The B-7 will make its public debut next week at the International Defence Exhibition (Idex) in Abu Dhabi.

Basel Shuhaiber, founder of Al Marakeb boat manufacturing company, told Khaleej Times that it occurred to the design team early on that the design could be easily re-tasked for military applications. 'Our first idea was to survey the ocean floor to find things on the seabed,' he explained. 'Once we arrived at the concept of removing people from on board, we came to a realisation.' 'There are many reasons the military would want to remove people from vehicles, and cut the long hours they would be on board.' The B-7 can reach a top speed of 40 knots and comes equipped with a variety of sensors, an advanced autopilot system and a sophisticated on-board camera, which can transmit images to aircraft or the vehicle's pilot.

Shuhaiber explained that the B-7 can be theoretically controlled from anywhere. 'The control station can be on land or on another vessel,' he said. 'It can be anywhere in the world. The only thing that would change is the connections used between the control station and the vessel.'

The B-7 can operate in waves up to two metres tall, and its on-board camera comes equipped with high-tech geo-locking technology that allows it to focus on a certain point even during inclement weather, or during high-speed manoeuvres.

'No matter what you do with the boat, the camera will be locked,' Shuhaiber said. 'You can turn the boat left or right, there can be waves, and the camera will keep looking at that point until you tell it not to.'

Shuhaiber proudly noted that the B-7 was designed and produced entirely in Sharjah. 'We're a local company. This was produced, from A to Z, in the UAE.'

Al Marakeb said that orders for the vessel have already been taken, but declined to give more details. Unmanned maritime systems (UMS) are increasingly in demand worldwide as defence budgets and personnel numbers become smaller. One study, by Market Info Group, estimates that the global UMS market will be worth 11 billion by 2020.

This unmanned vessel can go up to 40 knots | MENAFN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*At IDEX 2015 UVZ present promising developments *

*

*
Scientific and Production Corporation "Uralvagonzavod" in Abu Dhabi at the International exhibition of arms and military equipment IDEX 2015 (International Defence Exhibition) will present promising developments in a wide range of specialties production technology enterprises integrated structure, including - Uralvagonzavod in Nizhny Tagil, " Omsktransmash "(Mr.. Omsk)," Uraltrac "(Chelyabinsk), CRI" Petrel "(Nizhny Novgorod)," Plant №9 »(Ekaterinburg).
In addition to the Company's exposure two-storey stand corporations with total area of 185 Square meters. meters Will the House Upgraded T-90S. The Tank is Represented in the new assembly, Which Takes into account Current trends in the development of armored Vehicles and Adapted to the Conditions of the climatic region. The Demonstration Will be Organized as A static display with Presentation Conducting events, providing an Opportunity to maximize the comfort of familiar with combat and Operational Characteristics of the Product.




For the first time will be presented to the uninhabited combat unit with a rate of 57 mm cannon design CRI "Petrel" in the integration of A 8x8 wheeled design Company EMRATES DEFENCE TECHNOLOGY (UAE). The uniqueness of this module is to combat ITS Layout solutions, high power of ammunition that would allow to hit the battlefield armored most of the existing facilities.




Uninhabited combat module is designed for installation on existing and prospective armored combat vehicles in the course of events in their modernization.
In addition, participants and guests of the exhibition IDEX 2015 will see the production of the corporation in the form of operating and fixed layouts.

*Press Service of the UVZ*

_*Gur Khan: Hooray! It is finished! Finally, we have A combat unit to meet the Modern Realities! This news - just like A gift for my Birthday. You CAN not imagine how nice When your Dreams and your Aspirations, ideas for Which struggled for so many years, are Embodied in the Metal! Now, it Remains the Case for Small - to put it on the Chassis BMPT-72. Something like this:*_



*Do not be surprised if at the show RAE-2015 Will we See this car is in the configuration! "Uralvagonzavod", "Petrel" - BRAVO !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

watch live shows

Idexwebtv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Zarvan said:


> What is the name of this fighter jet in second picture ?



It is the Korean T50 Golden Eagle.

----

*Streit Group presented Feona Armored Personnel Carrier*






“AutoKrAZ” with Streit Group (Canada-UAE), manufacturer of high quality armored vehicles presented new armored vehicle at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference IDEX-2015 held February 22-26 in Abu Dhabi (UAE).

Feona armored vehicle built on the 6×6 KrAZ-6322 chassis. New APC Feona are provided with the Cummins engine and Allison automatic transmission, vehicle protection meets Stanag 4569 Level 2.

The vehicle includes full armoring with certified ballistic steel and design to resist external ballistic threats from any angle. Vehicles OEM components such as suspension and brake systems are fully upgraded to support the full armor weight. The high capacity wheel and tire assembly comprise of built-in run-flats and bead lock systems. The vehicle interior can be fully customized to specific requirements which include jump seats, benches and individual bucket seats with safety features for personnel protection during high speed and off-road maneuvers.

Streit Group presented Feona Armored Personnel Carrier | Defence blog

------

*Ateed, an Automated Weapon Station, is presented by MIC-Sudan at IDEX 2015*


At IDEX 2015, Military Industry Corporation - Sudan presented its Ateed remote weapon station. Ateed is capable of operating either a 12.7mm HMG or a 7.62mm MG and merges advanced surveillance and detection capabilites of its sensors to achieve excellent battlefield performance and raise weapon effectiveness.




*Ateed Automated Weapon Station at IDEX 2015, in Abu Dhabi*

Ateed provides a reliable, flexible and powerful weapon station for fighting vehicles, and is capable to work with navy (battleship and vesssels) and permanent defense point's tactics. Ateed integrates a basic surveillance system capabilities including thermal imaging, high resolution day camera and LRF (Laser Range Finder-medium range 10 km). The system is also adapted for two common automatic weapons and vehicle adaptation for in service vehicle is available.

Ateed has an excellent first-round hit probability thanks to ballistic calculations taking into account weapon, range and environmental data. An integrated video tracker uses thermal camera and integrated video and audio recording options. Small system modules allow integration into tight internal vehicle spaces. The integrated firing inhibits zone with field adjustment. Ateed is ideal for different fighting vehicles and a multi-axis stabilization is available in option.

At IDEX 2015, a DSHK 12.7mm Heavy Machine Gun is mounted on the Ateed automated weapon system. To see Ateed, visit MIC-Sudan's booth 12-D30. 
Ateed, an Automated Weapon Station, is presented by MIC-Sudan at IDEX 2015 | IDEX 2015 News Official Online Show Daily Coverage | Defence security military exhibition 2015

-----

*Titus Nexter 6x6 multirole armoured vehicle making its premiere in the Middle East at IDEX 2015*



At IDEX 2015, the International defense exhibition in Abu Dhabi (UAE), French Company Nexter Systems presents for the first in the Middle East, the *TITUS* (Tactical Infantry Transport and Utility System), a new multirole wheeled armoured vehicle. The vehicles was unveiled for the first time in 2013, during the defense exhibition in London.



*Titus Nexter at IDEX 2015 International Defense Exhibition in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates.*

The Nexter *TITUS* is able to peform a wide range of missions such as transport of infantry troops, combat, combat support and combat service support functions including medical evacuation, cargo transport, peacekeeping and counter-insurgency.

The APC (Armoured Personnel Carrier) version of the TITUS Nexter has seating for ten dismounted troops, a commander station, and a gunner and driver in the front. The front part of the vehicle and the windows provide a protection against small arms firing and shell splinters, Level 1, STANAG 4569 and Level 2 for the crew and soldiers compartment able to withstand a 50 kg IED blast. 

The TITUS can be fitted with add-on armour to increase the protection to Level 3 for the engine bonnet and armoured glasses, and Level 4 for the crew and soldiers compartment, with IED protection of 150 kg blast, increased by the original Nexter SAFEPRO® design.

The vehicle can be equipped with any kind of remote control weapon station (RCWS) from 7.62mm to 20mm, and grenade launchers of 40mm, depending on the level of threats and type of missions. 

The Nexter TITUS is fully integrated within the C4I network through last generation of electronic combat equipment, as the Nexter Battlefield Management System FINDERS® provides a situational awareness, enhanced by a perimetric camera system, and reconnaissance robot (NERVA® LG), allowing a safe dismounting. The TITUS is fitted with four cameras providing 360° coverage. Standard equipment of the Nexter TITUS includes an air conditioning/heating system, air exchange and NBC protection system.


Titus Nexter 6x6 multirole armoured vehicle making its premiere in the Middle East at IDEX 2015 | IDEX 2015 News Official Online Show Daily Coverage | Defence security military exhibition 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

*23 February 2015*
* IDEX 2015: Photographic Recap of Day Two *

*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 24, 2015





Gen. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed meets with General Ahmed Salah Gaid, Deputy Minister of National Defence and Chief of Staff of the People's National Army (ANP) of Algeria (second from left) during the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibtion Centre (Adnec) on Monday.





Gen. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan speaks with members of the German delegation during his tour of the German pavilion at the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) at Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec) on Monday.





Gen. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan visits the DCNS Group stand in the French pavilion during the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) at Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec) on Monday.





Gen. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed speaks with members of the Australian delegation during his tour of the Australian pavilion at the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) at Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec) on Monday.





Gen. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed greets a member from the Russian delegation during a tour of the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibtion Centre (Adnec) on Monday.





Gen. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed speaks with Lt General Arto Raty Deputy Prime Minister of Finland (centre) and a member of the Finnish delegation during a tour of the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) at Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec) on Monday.





Gen. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed greets Dr Ng Eng Hen, Defence Minister of Singapore, during his tour of the Singapore Tech Kinetics stall at the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec) on Monday.



*Gen. Mohamed receives Tatarstan President*
*Meets Idex 2015 participant representatives*

General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, on Monday met President Rustam Minnikhanov of Tatarstan, who is in the UAE to attend the International Defence Exhibition (Idex 2015).

Idex got underway on Sunday at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre and will conclude on Thursday, 26th February, 2015.

Sheikh Mohamed welcomed President Minnikhanov and his accompanying delegation, expressing his delight at the visit, which he hoped would contribute towards further enhancing friendship and cooperation ties between the UAE and Tatarstan.

The meeting, which was attended by Sheikh Hamdan bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Ruler's Representative in the Western Region, discussed ways to bolster bilateral ties in economic, developmental and trade fields.

Sheikh Mohamed emphasised that the UAE, under the leadership of President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, is keen to develop its relations with friendly countries and is looking forward for broader cooperation with the Republic of Tatarstan in various domains so as to serve mutual interests.

On his part, President Minnikhanov expressed his happiness with his visit to the UAE to attend Idex, emphasising his country's desire to strengthen ties of friendship with the UAE and said his country can draw lessons from the UAE's rich experience in economic, trade and development sectors.

Sheikh Mohamed and his VIP guest also tackled latest regional and international developments and exchanged views on a variety of topics of mutual concern.

Present at the meeting were Sheikh Surour bin Mohammed Al Nahyan, Sheikh Nahyan bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Chairman of the Board of Trustees of Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan Charitable and Humanitarian Foundation, Lt General Sheikh Saif bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of the Interior, Sheikh Hamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Chief of Abu Dhabi Crown Prince's Court, Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Foreign Minister, Sheikh Nahyan bin Mubarak Al Nahyan, Minister of Culture, Youth and Community Development, Sheikh Hamdan bin Mubarak Al Nahyan, Minister of Higher Education and Scientific Research, and a number of Sheikhs, senior officials and citizens.

*Gen. Mohamed receives Algerian minister*

General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, received the Deputy Minister for National Defence, and Chief of Staff of People's National Army of Algeria, Lieutenant General Ahmed Gaid Salah, on the sidelines of the second day of the International Defence Exhibition (Idex2015). Idex got underway on Sunday at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre will conclude on Thursday February 26.

Gen. Sheikh Mohamed welcomed the Algerian commander and discussed with him ways to bolster bilateral ties in defence and military fields.

They also exchanged views on the latest regional and international developments of mutual concern.

The meeting also dealt with Arab participation at Idex and how exchange of expertise and information as well as transfer of technology will help Arab countries modernise their defence industries.

Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Presidential Affairs, Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Foreign Minister, and a number of top officials attended the meeting.

*Meets representatives of countries participating in Idex 2015*

General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, has met with a number of ministers and representatives of the participating countries in the International Defence Exhibition and Conference ( Idex 2015). The meetings were held on the second day of the exhibition held at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec).

Gen. Sheikh Mohamed met separately with the Serbian Defence Minister Bratislav Gasic, the Russian Minister of Industry and Trade, Dennis Masarurov, and Finland's Deputy Defence Minister, Lt. Gen. Arto Raty.

Gen. Sheikh Mohamed wished them a successful participation in the global event which showcases the latest industrial developments in the defence and security fields. The Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi discussed with them friendship and cooperation ties and ways to enhance the Emirati relations with their countries, especially in the defence and industrial domains, as well as the exchange of expertise and experiences in these fields.

Gen. Sheikh Mohamed exchanged views with them on the nature of their participation and the most important exhibits, projects, and programmes in the event. They also tackled the role played by Idex in the field of boosting cooperation among companies and countries to develop defence industries, exchange of expertise and information on the future technologies.

During the meeting, they also discussed the latest developments in the region and exchanged views in this regard.

Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Foreign Minister, Khaldoon Khalifa Al Mubarak, Chairman of the Executive Authority Affair and other senior military officers, Lt. General Juma Ahmed Al Bawardi, Military Advisor at the Deputy Supreme Commander's Office attended the meetings.

*Tours Idex, views latest defence technologies and services*

Gen. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, on Monday took a tour of a number of pavilions of foreign exhibitors participating at the International Defence Exhibition (Idex 2015). Idex got underway on Sunday at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre and will conclude on Thursday February 26.

On the second day of the five-day international defence show, visited the pavilions of Finland, Singapore, France, Germany, Serbia, and Australia where he viewed the latest defence and military technologies, innovations, products, and services as well as civilian and military future R&D projects on display across land, sea and air sectors of defence.

Idexis the most strategically important tri-service defence exhibition in the world and is the only international defence exhibition and conference in the Mena region demonstrating the latest technology across land, sea and air sectors of defence.

Gen. Mohamed receives Tatarstan President - Emirates 24|7




---------------------------------------




February 23, 2015





The UAE armed forces show their skills during the opening day of Idex in Abu Dhabi.

*Idex 2015: Big deals for UAE companies at defence show*

Local companies won a big chunk of the contracts up for grabs at the International Defence Exhibition (Idex) in the capital yesterday as the UAE beefs up its support of industry to help diversify the economy away from its dependence on oil and create high tech jobs.

ADX-listed Abu Dhabi Ship Building, in which Mubadala has a 40 per cent stake, won an Dh870 million contract to provide two vessels to the UAE armed forces, according to Major General Obaid Al Ketbi, an Idex spokesman. Its shares closed 11 per cent higher in Abu Dhabi yesterday.

A Dh2.4 billion contract was awarded by the armed forces to Al Taif Technical Services to provide maintenance for ground force vehicles. Al Taif is a unit of state-owned Emirates Defence Industries Company (Edic), which was recently formed following a merger of the defence assets of Tawazun Holding, Mubadala and Emirates Advanced Industries.

A contract also went to the manufacturer Nimr Automotive, which produces 4x4 and 6x6 armoured and non-armoured vehicles. Nimr, also a unit of Edic, won a Dh1.2bn deal from the UAE armed forces for 500 Nimr vehicles “in addition to developing another 500”.

Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments, part of Edic, won a Dh490m deal for unmanned systems.

“Today we are hoping to reach a significant level of self-sufficiency,” said General Al Ketbi. “The UAE has a clear strategy that started off in the late ‘80s or early ‘90s to focus on local manufacturing. We have also started a while ago doing joint ventures between international defence companies. Therefore what we are seeing today is a positive result of the UAE’s strategy that was set long ago.”

Meanwhile, Airbus said it expects the Middle East to contribute about 20 per cent of its global defence business this year, and says that lower oil prices will not affect demand from this region.

“To be the conservative side, I see demand from the Middle East to be stable at about 20 per cent,” said Marwan Lahoud , chief strategy and marketing officer of Airbus Group.

Habib Fekih, president, Airbus Group, Africa and Middle East, said that the aircraft development cycle of five to six years is long enough to ride through any fluctuation of oil prices.

“The drop in oil price is only a few months. If it continues for three years, we will see what effect it will have,” said Mr Fekih.

Airbus Defence, together with the French-based technology firm Thales Alenia, won a Dh3.7bn deal to build two military observation satellites for the UAE, according to an announcement at Idex yesterday.

In 2013, Airbus Defence delivered three A330 MRTT multi-role tankers to the UAE. The aircraft, which is converted from an Airbus A330 commercial passenger jet, is capable of refuelling air force fighters such as the Mirage 2000 and F-16.

Countries in the Mena region are pumping up their defence budgets amid the threat from ISIL with spending expected to touch US$150bn this year from $148bn in 2014 and $136bn in 2013, according to the defence consultancy IHS Jane’s.

Idex 2015: Big deals for UAE companies at defence show | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Idex organisers have launched a dedicated exhibition for unmanned systems from around the world, in which 33 local and international companies are participating.
















A total of 1,154 international and local exhibitors are attending Idex this year, up from 1,112 in 2013.





The Eurofighter consortium is keen to reopen talks with the UAE in a new bid to sell its Typhoon fighter jets.











----------------------------------------



February 23, 2015

*Idex 2015: UAE armed forces sign Dh9.5 billion worth of defence contracts*

The armed forces announced Dh9.5 billion worth of orders for ships, satellites and armoured vehicles at the International Defence Exhibition in the capital yesterday.

The biggest contract went to the French groups Airbus and Thales Alenia Space. 

Airbus Defence and Thales Alenia Space won a joint Dh3.745bn deal to provide two satellites and ground control stations to the UAE’s armed forces for military purposes, according to the Idex spokesman Major General Obaid Al Ketbi.

The second biggest deal was a Dh2.4bn contract between the armed forces and UAE’s Al Taif Technical Services to provide maintenance services to the ground force’s vehicles. The third biggest contract went to the UAE’s state-owned defence vehicle manufacturer Nimr Automotive, which produces 4x4 and 6x6 armoured and non-armoured vehicles, for up to 1000 Nimr vehicles.

Abu Dhabi Ship Building won a Dh870 million contract to provide two ships and Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments won a Dh490 million deal for unmanned systems.

Yesterday’s Dh9.5bn figure compares with Dh14.1bn worth of deals announced at the previous edition of Idex in 2013. 

*The UAE, which is participating in the US-led effort against ISIL targets in Syria, is also still in talks to purchase fighter jets from France’s Dassault Aviation, among others, according to Major General Al Ketbi. *

“It is ongoing. It’s a question of time,” he said.

*Yesterday, the Eurofighter consortium said it is keen to reopen talks with the UAE in a new bid to sell its Typhoon fighter jets more than a year after a deal for up to 60 of its aircraft fell through.*

Meanwhile, Canada said it is chasing C$3.5 billion (Dh10.21bn) worth of defence deals from the Middle East this year as western defence budgets are slashed.

The country was determined to make an impact at Idex by splashing C$2.5m on its pavilion at the show, where 53 Canadian companies are displaying their products – up from 42 at Idex 2013.

Idex 2015: UAE armed forces sign Dh9.5 billion worth of defence contracts | The National

-----------------------------------------------


February 23, 2015

*Idex 2015: Eurofighter keen to rekindle UAE interest in its Typhoon jets*

The Eurofighter consortium is keen to reopen talks with the UAE in a new bid to sell its Typhoon fighter jets.

More than a year ago a deal for up to 60 of its aircraft fell through, the firm’s chief executive said yesterday.

“At this point in time there are no more discussions [with the UAE],” said Alberto Gutierrez.

“We are ready to offer our proposal.

“We are in a much better [position] compared to where we were.”

The £6 billion (Dh33.87bn) deal with the UAE to buy up to 60 Typhoons collapsed in December 2013. The planes were supposed to replace the country’s ageing Mirage jets.

Seven nations, including Saudi Arabia and Oman, have ordered Eurofighter jets, which are manufactured by the UK’s BAE Systems, France’s Airbus group and Italy’s Finmeccanica.

Eurofighter is holding talks with Qatar, Bahrain and Saudi Arabia, among other countries, for more Typhoon deals.

“Competition is tougher and tougher in this market. We are in competition in several countries.

“Of course we are extremely optimistic,” said Mr Gutierrez. “Our forecast is of course we will get something.”

BAE Systems, which owns 33 per cent of the Eurofighter programme, finalised in February last year a pricing deal with Saudi Arabia for 72 Typhoons, ending several years of uncertainty over the purchase.

The United Kingdom and Saudi governments had agreed price escalation terms relating to buying the aircraft as part of the Salam programme, originally signed between the two governments in 2005.

BAE and Saudi Arabia had signed a £4.5bn agreement in 2007 to supply the kingdom with 72 jets.

Separately, Eurofighter unveiled on Sunday a new enhanced capability for its fighter jets that will allow the deployment of multiple precision guided air-to-surface weapons. The value of the contract is €200 million (Dh831.7m) and it will be delivered by 2017.

Eurofighter hopes this new capability will help it win more deals.

Idex 2015: Eurofighter keen to rekindle UAE interest in its Typhoon jets | The National


--------------------------------------------


February 23, 2015

*Idex 2015: Qatar and Lockheed close to deal on Thaad missile intercept system*

Talks are at advanced stages with Saudi Arabia and Qatar to implement the Thaad weapons system, which intercepts short and mid-range ballistic missiles, a senior Lockheed Martin official said yesterday.

Qatar, which notified the US Congress in 2012 of its intention to buy the Terminal High-Altitude Area Defence system (Thaad), is working with Lockheed Martin on its “architecture and configurations”.

“We will see an announcement of the Thaad sale. It could be at the end of the year or some time early next year. They will announce that they will buy Thaad in whatever quantity they decide and we will begin the building and delivery process,” said Michael Trotsky, the vice president of air and missile defence systems at Lockheed Martin.

He said that news of a deal with Saudi Arabia could come in the next 12 to 24 months. 

“They are very interested in discussing Thaad and determining if it’s right for their country and how it is going to work with their architecture,” Mr Trotsky said.

*Lockheed Martin said in December that it expects to begin delivery of Thaad to the UAE by the end of this year, making the country the first to deploy this technology outside the United States. In 2011, the UAE became the first country outside the US to order two Thaad systems and additional maintenance and support equipment.* The UAE already has Lockheed’s short-range Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (Pac-3) surface-to-air missile system. In 2012, the UAE ordered 48 Thaad missiles, parts and logistical support at an estimated cost of US$1.13 billion. The country also placed an order in 2013.

*The UAE is also in talks with Lockheed Martin over the multibillion-dollar sale of 30 F-16 Block 61 aircraft.*

Arabian Gulf countries, including the UAE, are boosting defence spending as terrorism threats intensify amid the political upheaval in the Middle East and North Africa region.

The UAE is expected to more than double spending on military imports this year, according to a study released this month by UK-based IHS Jane’s.

The country was ranked the second-biggest defence importer in the Middle East, behind Saudi Arabia, and is forecast to be the world’s No 3 defence importer this year, according to IHS Jane’s.

Idex 2015: Qatar and Lockheed close to deal on Thaad missile intercept system | The National

-------------------------------------


February 22, 2015





The legendary Russian weapons manufacturer Kalashnikov is to enter the drone market.

*Idex 2015: World’s best known assault rifle maker takes to the skies as Kalashnikov enters drone market*

The company behind the Kalashnikov plans to manufacture drones for the first time as international sanctions hit Russia’s arms industry.

Kalashnikov Group, part of the Russian state corporation Rostec, is taking a 51 per cent stake in Zala Aero, a drone maker.

“At first, sanctions had a strong impact,” said Aleksey Krivoruchko, the chief executive of Kalashnikov. “Before, most of our products were civilian weapons sold mostly to the USA. Right now most of our sales are military weapons sold to other markets.”

The move into the fast-expanding drones sector is part of a push to add new revenue streams to the world-renowned company.

“Our main product here will be intelligence-gathering pilotless airplanes, helicopters and aerostats,” said Mr Krivoruchko.

The drones will be designed for uses such as patrolling state borders as well as special operations and mapping, the company said.

Famed for its reliability in conflicts from Vietnam to Afghanistan, there are thought to be more than 100 million AK-47 assault rifles in circulation.

Battered by international sanctions over the conflict in Ukraine, Russian arms makers have launched a major sales offensive in the Middle East. There are 47 Russian companies exhibiting at this week’s International Defence Exhibition and Conference (Idex), which got under way in Abu Dhabi yesterday.

Kalashnikov is Russia’s biggest maker of automatic weapons and is looking to expand its range of products through new acquisitions.

The company also revealed plans to make military and civilian use boats through a 51 per cent acquisition of Euroyachting Rybinskaya Shipyard.

That will give it the capability to make landing craft, as well as search and rescue launches.

Drone makers from around the globe descended on Abu Dhabi this week to display unmanned driving, flying and floating vehicles that are being put to an increasingly broad range of civilian and military uses.

Spending on unmanned aerial vehicles will more than double over the next decade to more than US$11.6 billion, according to research from Teal Group. Besides military uses, drones are also becoming more widely used by civilians and companies.

Idex 2015: Worldâs best known assault rifle maker takes to the skies as Kalashnikov enters drone market | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistani stall.. ?


----------



## Al Bhatti

24 February 2015





General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, visiting the Airbus stand during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre on Monday. He also met a number of ministers and representatives of the participating countries at the event.

*Idex 2015: UAE awards Dh9.5 billion defence deals*

*  Defence industry among core pillars of Abu Dhabi Economic Vision 2030: Maj-Gen Al Ketbi *

The UAE Armed Forces has signed 20 deals valued at Dh9.48 billion with local and foreign firms to buy drones, military vehicles, two satellites, fast patrol boats and other hardware.


Speaking at a briefing, Maj-Gen Obaid Al Ketbi, spokesman for the UAE General Headquarters, said that the UAE Armed Forces signed a deal with Al Taif Technical Services, a government-owned entity, to provide repairs and maintenance to the vehicles in a contract worth Dh2.2 billion.


The UAE is still in talks with both BAE Systems and Dassault Aviation over the possible multi-billion-dollar purchase of fighter jets, he said.


“Talks are still going on, no update,” Ketbi told reporters at a media event on the sidelines of the conference.


European companies Airbus and Thales did have a deal to celebrate. They signed a Dh3.745 billion deal for the UAE to purchase two satellites and their land control stations, according to Ketbi.


“The defence industry is one of the core pillars of Abu Dhabi Economic Vision 2030. The Idex provides many opportunities to demonstrate the growing capacity of the defence and security industries sector,” he said in a statement.


Abu Dhabi-based company Nimr Automobile Company received an order to supply 500 Nimr 8x8 armored military vehicles and develop another 500 vehicles in a deal valued at Dh1.2 billion.


Airbus Defence and Thales Alenia have been awarded contracts to supply military satellites worth Dh3.745 billion, while Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems has been given a contract to supply drones valued at Dh490 million.


Another government-owned firm, Abu Dhabi Ship Building Company, won a deal worth Dh870 million to build two naval vessels for the UAE Navy.


Ammroc, a Mubadala unit that provides repairs and maintenance to fighter jets, cargo aircraft and helicopters, will supply spares and provide overhauling, repairs and maintenance to the aircraft fleet in a contract worth Dh200 million.


Abu Dhabi-based private company Al Jabr Land Systems got a deal to supply spares valuing Dh83 million, while Rosnbauer International, an Australian firm, will supply 14 fire tenders in a contract worth Dh24 million.


Al Fattan Ship Building, an Abu Dhabi-based company, has won a contract to build eight patrol boats in a deal valued at Dh18.5 million, while Russian firm KBP Technical will provide anti-armor equipment for Dh22 million.


A deal was signed with Elettronica Spa Italian to provide technical backing, maintenance and development of mobile electronic defense equipment. The contract is valued at Dh96 million.


International Golden Group, a leading arms supplier based in Abu Dhabi, got a contract to supply mortars worth Dh52 million, while Cubic Simulation Systems, got a deal to provide simulators valuing Dh21 million. A contract was awarded to the Abu Dhabi Airport Company to provide technical support for aircrafts worth Dh70 million. 

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...ebusiness_February288.xml&section=uaebusiness


----------



## Al Bhatti

Dr. Eng. Mohamed Al Ahbabi, Director General of UAE Space Agency at IDEX 2015





Fahad Kahoor, Director of Market Development, ThurayaTelecom, talks about their drone-compatible communications solutions. They are rugged, compact, easily deployable and interoperable for all mission-critical operations.






























NIMR's new gun truck with tactical remote turret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Al Bhatti said:


> 24 February 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, visiting the Airbus stand during the International Defence Exhibition and Conference at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre on Monday. He also met a number of ministers and representatives of the participating countries at the event.
> 
> *Idex 2015: UAE awards Dh9.5 billion defence deals*
> 
> *  Defence industry among core pillars of Abu Dhabi Economic Vision 2030: Maj-Gen Al Ketbi *
> 
> The UAE Armed Forces has signed 20 deals valued at Dh9.48 billion with local and foreign firms to buy drones, military vehicles, two satellites, fast patrol boats and other hardware.
> 
> 
> Speaking at a briefing, Maj-Gen Obaid Al Ketbi, spokesman for the UAE General Headquarters, said that the UAE Armed Forces signed a deal with Al Taif Technical Services, a government-owned entity, to provide repairs and maintenance to the vehicles in a contract worth Dh2.2 billion.
> 
> 
> The UAE is still in talks with both BAE Systems and Dassault Aviation over the possible multi-billion-dollar purchase of fighter jets, he said.
> 
> 
> “Talks are still going on, no update,” Ketbi told reporters at a media event on the sidelines of the conference.
> 
> 
> European companies Airbus and Thales did have a deal to celebrate. They signed a Dh3.745 billion deal for the UAE to purchase two satellites and their land control stations, according to Ketbi.
> 
> 
> “The defence industry is one of the core pillars of Abu Dhabi Economic Vision 2030. The Idex provides many opportunities to demonstrate the growing capacity of the defence and security industries sector,” he said in a statement.
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi-based company Nimr Automobile Company received an order to supply 500 Nimr 8x8 armored military vehicles and develop another 500 vehicles in a deal valued at Dh1.2 billion.
> 
> 
> Airbus Defence and Thales Alenia have been awarded contracts to supply military satellites worth Dh3.745 billion, while Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems has been given a contract to supply drones valued at Dh490 million.
> 
> 
> Another government-owned firm, Abu Dhabi Ship Building Company, won a deal worth Dh870 million to build two naval vessels for the UAE Navy.
> 
> 
> Ammroc, a Mubadala unit that provides repairs and maintenance to fighter jets, cargo aircraft and helicopters, will supply spares and provide overhauling, repairs and maintenance to the aircraft fleet in a contract worth Dh200 million.
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi-based private company Al Jabr Land Systems got a deal to supply spares valuing Dh83 million, while Rosnbauer International, an Australian firm, will supply 14 fire tenders in a contract worth Dh24 million.
> 
> 
> Al Fattan Ship Building, an Abu Dhabi-based company, has won a contract to build eight patrol boats in a deal valued at Dh18.5 million, while Russian firm KBP Technical will provide anti-armor equipment for Dh22 million.
> 
> 
> A deal was signed with Elettronica Spa Italian to provide technical backing, maintenance and development of mobile electronic defense equipment. The contract is valued at Dh96 million.
> 
> 
> International Golden Group, a leading arms supplier based in Abu Dhabi, got a contract to supply mortars worth Dh52 million, while Cubic Simulation Systems, got a deal to provide simulators valuing Dh21 million. A contract was awarded to the Abu Dhabi Airport Company to provide technical support for aircrafts worth Dh70 million.
> 
> Idex 2015: UAE awards Dh9.5 billion defence deals - Khaleej Times


Find and post more details of the ship being bought


----------



## Al Bhatti

Chinese companies guided rockets











Typhoon jet replica with Brimstone cluster - part of P3E contract





Typhoon jet replica with P3E weapon fit





Beretta takes the wraps of its striker-fired APX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Shaikh Mohamed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan At Thales booth




















Russia's newest turret AY-220M, Idex2015, may be mounted on Emirates Defence Technology wheeled ACVs





Russia presented a T-90SM tank specifically designed for its GCC clients for the first time





Chinese Norinco discusses King Dragon missiles with UAE's land forces commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

*Revolutionary Precision Projectile*

With nearly 750 rounds fired in theater to date, Excalibur® is the revolutionary precision projectile for the U.S. Army and Marine Corps artillery.

Using GPS precision guidance technology, Excalibur provides accurate, first round effects in any scenario. Excalibur is considered a true precision weapon, impacting at a radial miss distance of less than two meters from the target.

By using Excalibur's level of precision, there is a major dramatic reduction in the time, cost and logistical burden traditionally associated with using artillery munitions. Analyses have shown that on average, it can take at least 10 conventional munitions to accomplish what one Excalibur can.

Raytheon is developing a laser-guided version of the projectile, the Excalibur S. This variant incorporates a laser spot tracker, allowing it to hit moving targets. The laser guidance system gives the shell protection from GPS jamming.





The latest variant of the Excalibur precision-guided projectile will be used by armies and be available for naval ships

The company is also developing a sea-based, 5-inch variant, the Excalibur N5. The Excalibur N5 is expected to more than double the maximum range of conventional 5-inch munitions and will provide the same accuracy as the land-based version.

Excalibur is co-developed by Raytheon Company and BAE Systems Bofors.

Raytheon: Excalibur Precision Guided Extended Range Artillery Projectile

----------------------------------------------



Monday 23 February 2015










(this is a high res. pic., please click on it to enlarge it)

*Further Capability For Typhoon Unveiled *

We welcome the news that a £165 million contract to deliver further enhancements to the Eurofighter Typhoon has been signed at IDEX 2015, Abu Dhabi.

Under what is known as the ‘Phase 3 Enhancements Package’ (P3E), the contract will see the jet receive upgrades including improvements to the maintenance and mission systems and the integration of the MBDA Brimstone 2 precision missile.

The contract represents an order value of £72 million to our company for the integration of the MBDA Brimstone 2 weapon. This announcement follows a successful feasibility study and a trial installation commissioned by the UK Ministry of Defence which we carried out in 2014. The contract helps sustain more than 200 highly skilled engineering jobs in Lancashire where the upgrade work will take place.

Martin Taylor, our Combat Air Managing Director, said: “By any measure, the number of capability enhancements put in place for Typhoon in the past 12 months has been phenomenal, with Meteor, Storm Shadow, Captor E-scan radar and now Brimstone. P3E represents another exciting chapter in the development journey for Typhoon.”

This latest upgrade, with the integration of the Brimstone 2, opens up the air-to-surface capability of the aircraft even further to cope with a wide variety of targets, including fast moving vehicles.

Typhoon is already regarded as a world-leading combat aircraft. Recent improvements in capability deliver the latest technologies to keep its operators ahead in a constantly changing global environment.

Newsroom - BAE Systems

-----------------------------------------



23 February 2015





The AR3 on display at IDEX with two pods for 370 mm rockets. An example of the Fire Dragon 280 can be seen to the front of it.

*IDEX 2015: Chinese companies expand guided rocket options*

Norinco's new AR3 multiple rocket launcher (MRL) dominated the Chinese stand at the IDEX show in Abu Dhabi and led a large array of guided rocket/surface-to-surface missiles.

The key difference between the new system and the AR2 that is already in service with the People's Liberation Army (PLA) is that it can fire larger 370 mm rockets, as well as the 300 mm ones used with the older system, Norinco representative Xu Wulin told _IHS Jane's_ .

The AR3 launcher can accommodate two pods of rockets, each of which can contain four 370 mm or five 300 mm rockets, he said. In contrast, the AR2 can launch 12 300 mm rockets, each of which has to be individually loaded.

Norinco also displayed its new Fire Dragon series of guided munitions for its MRLs, with the Fire Dragon 140 being the guided version of the 300 mm rocket and the Fire Dragon 280 the 370 mm. Both use an inertial navigation system (INS) and GPS guidance and have stated ranges respectively of 140 km to 280 km, the former being somewhat longer than that of its unguided counterpart.

The control surfaces are canards attached towards the front of the munition, which are folded to one side before launch in the case of the 370 mm rocket, but not for the 300 mm.

There is also the 220 mm Fire Dragon 60 that is used with the SR5 launcher, which can carry 12 rockets in individual canisters. Using terminal laser guidance in addition to INS/GPS, the Fire Dragon 60 has a range of up to 70 km and a circular error probable (CEP) accuracy of 3 m, according to Norinco. It is available with either penetration or high-explosive warheads.

Norinco would not reveal the warhead options for the larger Fire Dragon weapons, but these could reflect those for the unguided 300 mm: a 190 kg unitary high-explosive warhead or cargo warheads capable of carrying 414 or 623 dual-purpose anti-personnel/anti-tank bomblets.

Other Chinese companies were promoting rival MRL systems at IDEX. China Aerospace Long-March International (ALIT) had models of its A-series, WS-series, and M20 on its stand.





The A100, A200, and A300 all use 301 mm

projectiles, but the A300 uses a longer version that takes the range from 200 km out to 290 km. The A200 and A300 use a combination of inertial measuring unit and GPS guidance that gives the former a CEP of 30 m and the latter a CEP of 30 m when using a unitary warhead and 45 m with a "shaped-charge fragmentation cluster" warhead.
An ALIT representative told _IHS Jane's_ that the A-series was already in production for an export customer, which he declined to identify, but not the PLA.

The A300's capabilities are mirrored by ALIT's 750 mm M20 missile, which has a stated maximum range of 280 km with a 480 kg warhead and a CEP of 3 m.

The A200, meanwhile, is nearly matched by the 400 mm WS-3A, the largest member of the WS-series, which encompasses 122 mm, 200 mm, and 302 mm in guided and unguided versions. The WS-3A has a maximum range of 280 km with a 200 kg warhead and a CEP of 50 m, according to ALIT.

Next door, China National Precision Machinery Import & Export (CPMIEC) was promoting its SY300, SY400, B611M, and P12 systems.

The SY300 and SY400 use 300 mm and 400 mm munitions. The key difference of the SY300 and SY400 is that they use GNSS rather than GPS guidance, in addition to INS, and 'hot launch' their rockets vertically so can be used to engage targets in any direction. The CEPs for the SY300 and SY400 when GNSS is used are respectively listed as 50 m and 30 m.

The maximum range of the SY400 is 200 km when using a 200 kg warhead. This drops to 150 km with a 300 kg warhead, putting it in the same class as the A200 and WS-3A.

Unitary blast fragmentation, fuel-air explosive, and dual-purpose submunition warheads are options, as well as a blast fragmentation warhead that contains an incendiary agent.

The SY400 system can also fire the larger BP-12A tactical missile, according to CPMIEC. This 600 mm weapon has a maximum range of 280 km, a CEP of 50 m when using GNSS and INS guidance, and a warhead of 480 kg.

CPMEIC is also marketing another system called the B611M, which uses a 605 mm guided rocket, two of which can be carried on each launcher. The system has a maximum range of up to 260 km, a CEP of 50 m when using combined guidance and a warhead weight of 480 kg: a very similar performance to that of the BP-12A.

IDEX 2015: Chinese companies expand guided rocket options - IHS Jane's 360

--------------------------------


23rd February 2015


*IDEX 2015: Iveco continues to look to Middle East market*

Ruben Silvano Casilli, marketing intelligence manager at Iveco, speaks to Shephard at IDEX about the potential the company has in the Middle East.

As part of an agreement for 80 military and police vehicles, Iveco has been contracted to supply VBTP amphibious vehicles to Lebanon, marking the first export contract of the VBTP.

VBTP is 7m long, 2.7m wide and 2.3m in height and can be transported by C-130 Hercules and KC-390 aircraft. It is also able to be equipped with manned and unmanned turrets carrying armament from 5.56 to 30mm.

Development of the VBTP began in 2009 as a joint enterprise with Iveco and the Brazilian Army. A contract was signed in 2009 worth €2 billion for 2044 VBTP vehicles. Deliveries began in 2013 and are scheduled to last until 2030.

IDEX 2015 (video): Iveco continues to look to Middle East market - News - Shephard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Ukrainian exhibition includes full-size samples of armored vehicles "Dozor" and BTR-3E1, various types of anti-tank missiles ("Stugna" and "Combat"), anti-tank missile complex "Skif", guided artillery shell "Kvitnyk", cannon ZTM-2, radar locator "Delta", mockup of corvette "Hayduk", artillery boat "Gyurza", floating docks, mockups of planes "Antonov", armored vehicles "Bars", tanks BM "Oplot" and BTR-4, radar locator "Kolchuga-M".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia's JSC Bazalt has announced that it has launched mass production of the DP-64 "Nepryadva" double-barrel anti-sabotage grenade launcher, following an order from Russia's Defense Ministry, the head of the company's Science and Engineering Department, Pavel Sidorov told RIA Novosti.

"The DP-64 is currently in mass production. In 2014 we got a sizable order from the Ministry of Defense, I can't disclose its exact volume and what units it will be supplied to, but it's for the Navy," Sidorov, the company's representative at the IDEX 2015 international defense expo in Abu Dhabi, UAE, told the agency.

The grenade launcher is designed for the protection of ships from combat divers (frogmen) while on external raids, open anchorages and naval bases, as well as the protection of water-based structures, sea platforms such as oil rigs, and other important coastal and off-shore facilities. The grenade launcher's maximum effective range is 400 meters.

Previously, the DP-64 grenade launcher, which is capable of firing at underwater targets, was only made in small batches for ship-based naval infantry, some units of the Federal Protective Service and the Russian Coast Guard, which is part of the FSB's border guard service.

The DP-64 was developed in 1989 at the V.A. Degtyarev Plant in Kovrov, Vladimir region. It entered service in 1990.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Men check out guns made by Steyr Mannlicher.





The Eurofighter Typhoon attracted crowds at the International Defence Exhibition & Conference.





A figurine wearing the eKnight suit made by Frontiers, a subsidiary of Abu Dhabi Ship Building.





Ammunition on display at the Golden Group stand.





An American-made ASIS aluminium jet boat is presented during a Navdex live demo.





Abu Dhabi emergency services personnel patrol the exhibition.





James Peters, regional director of International Development at VirTra, a part of Golden Group, demonstrates a use-of-force training system.





People peruse the Navdex exhibition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Men demonstrate Gladiator, a live simulation training system, made by Swiss company Ruag.





People view the MQM-178 Firejet Aerial Target Drone by CEI Kratos Company.





Visitors peruse the exhibition at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Center.





Weapons on display at Adnec.





A visitor sits in the Eurofighter Typhoon jet's cockpit.





A drone helicopter at the UMEX section of the exhibition.





Rockets are shown on a big screen.





French foreign legion soldiers check out a Beretta assault rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Captain Ali Al Kaabi, UAE Navy, tries his hand in piloting an AH1Z attack helicopter simulator at the Bell stand.






Flack jackets on display at Idex 2015.





Slovak-made ammunition stands on display at the Slovak Ministry of Defence stand.





Men model uniforms by TsNIITochMash, a company on display at the Russian stand.





People stream by Remules, a renewable portable ultralight energy system, at the Austrian stand.





A Sudanese-made Fast Attack Craft FAC-19, is presented during a Navdex live demo.





UAE made drone stands on display at the Navdex exhibition.





Russian trade and industry minister Denis Manturov aims a weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Ukrainian president Petro Poroshenko, third left, and the head of Ukrainian General Staff Viktor Muzhenko, right of Poroshenko, visit the International Defence Exhibition and Conference.





Denis Manturov, the Russian minister of trade and industry, checks out one of the assault rifles at the Kalashnikov Group stand at the International Defense Exhibition & Conference.

------------------------------------------------



February 24, 2015

*Idex 2015: Ukrainian and Russian big guns out in force to sell home-grown hardware*

The sprawling military machines of Russia and Ukraine once counted on each other for the parts needed to assemble their armaments. Now everything has changed and the defence industries of the belligerents have become collateral damage in the conflict.

Both are adjusting by making more home-grown versions of the parts they once imported or sourcing from elsewhere among the former Soviet republics.

At the Idex military expo in Abu Dhabi, where the world’s biggest arms makers gather once every two years to display their wares, the pavilions of Russia and Ukraine are a safe distance apart.

A huge armoured car guards the Ukraine stand, while a tank is parked in front of the Russian pavilion as a former special forces soldier bedecked in combat fatigues displays the latest laser-sighted Kalashnikovs.

The big military exporting corporations of both countries have some of their most powerful weapons on display, along with some of the most powerful military figures in charge of making them.

Sergei Chemezov, a high-profile ally of the president Vladimir Putin and chief executive of the state-owned military corporation Rostec, heads up the Russian presence.

Roman Romanov, a former political campaigner for the Ukrainian president Petro Poroshenko, leads Ukraine’s military machine as the chief executive of Ukroboronprom.

Both men are overseeing the transformation of their arms industries as Russia seeks to offset the impact of sanctions, while Ukrainian manufacturers switch focus to provide the arms needed to defend the country’s borders, also attracting foreign investment into their industry.

“We had to change overnight,” recalls Nadiia Stechyshyna, an aide to Mr Romanov, describing how some of the country’s factories in the east of Ukraine were destroyed following the outbreak of violence last year. At the same time, it lost control of its marine assets in the Crimean Pensinsula.

The loss of those assets was a major blow for the company – if one that Mr Chemezov downplayed at a press conference this week.

“Those companies were half-dead,” he said in response to questions from The National. “They were mainly vessel-building and maintenance companies.”

Nonetheless, their loss is an added challenge for Ukraine’s depleted military machine as it balances the commercial demands of the company with the defence demands of the country.

“Our partners have been very understanding,” says Ukroboronprom’s Ms Stechyshyna. “Some of the contracts might have been delayed, but we completed our obligations. They understand there is a threat to our national security. Surely we have to intervene and work all the days and nights to get the soldiers what they need to fight and preserve their rights.”

Idex 2015: Ukrainian and Russian big guns out in force to sell home-grown hardware | The National

----------------------------------------------------------



February 24, 2015

*Russian trade minister shrugs off the creeping chill*

Denis Manturov remembers being Russian in America during the Cold War.

As the child of a diplomat, he had the rare privilege of experiencing life beyond the Iron Curtain. Four decades later he is Russia’s minister of trade and industry and the man entrusted by Vladimir Putin to protect the country’s US$40 billion in annual exports in the face of sanctions imposed over the conflict in Ukraine.

He still recalls what he describes as the “cautious looks” reserved for his countrymen when New York was his temporary home.

“These days are coming back,” he says. “It is funny. I never expected these days would remind us of back then.” He is not the first observer to allude to the dawn of a new Cold War a quarter of a century after the fall of the Berlin Wall.

And as the sabre-rattling of old returns between Washington and Moscow, he remains defiant.

Asked for his response to the threat of new and “serious” sanctions against Russia made over the weekend by the US secretary of state John Kerry, he switches from English to his mother tongue.

“This question I will answer in Russian,” he says. His translator is barely able to keep up.

“It is useless to use fear against us because we know what is fear. In our history nobody has ever managed to receive a positive result from the use of force and pressure on our country. Of course it is uncomfortable, and we don’t like to find ourselves in this situation, but there is no such situation without a solution.”

He is not going to let Mr Kerry rain on his parade. After he has vented on why sanctions will not work against Russia, the smile returns.

He is celebrating his 46th birthday in Abu Dhabi and has spent much of the day in a series of whistle-stop meetings with government officials and sovereign wealth funds.

He talks enthusiastically about plans to develop joint projects with investors from the UAE that include a vast airport project in Cuba.

As Russia becomes increasingly isolated by the West over the bloody conflict in Ukraine, the country is busy looking to forge new trade relationships while its industrial titans are forced to become ever more self-sufficient.

He says that many international companies have opted to move production facilities to circumvent sanctions that may have otherwise hampered or halted their trade with the country.

“Those companies that localised their products in Russia have become very competitive in supplying third countries,” he says. “With the devaluation of the rouble we have the benefit of our products being very competitive – not only locally but outside Russia.”

Mr Manturov arrived in Abu Dhabi this week with the top brass of Russia’s military. The country has much at stake, with some $15bn worth of defence exports last year.

When sanctions hit, arms makers such as Kalashnikov, which had prospered for decades by making the world’s most famous assault rifle, found their export markets shot to bits overnight.

The company was compelled to bring in new investors, target new markets and make new products from drones to boats.

The changes afoot at Kalashnikov, the best known of Russian military exports, are a prism onto how sanctions are reshaping an industry in which Soviet-era structural weaknesses have been exposed by the conflict with Ukraine.

Mr Manturov acknowledges the weaknesses of the old defence industry model.

“The problem of the Soviet military industrial complex was with total independence without the civilian products in the sights of the corporation. It was always about the military. Our main aim now is to have a balance between civilian and military. So you can have a balance and share the technology.”

That model also better supports the flow of technological innovation between military and civilian-focused products, he believes.

“In the past even in the US military companies always fed the civilian space with technology and ideas. But today we are moving faster in the civilian space and transferring that technology to the military. That gives us a sense of stability and strategy in our military complex.”

Russia will need such industrial stability if it is to overcome the political and economic pressures it now faces.

While the minister may not welcome the return of the Cold War, his memories of the old Soviet Union are good ones, he says. And as Russia increasingly looks south and east to develop new trade ties and strengthen existing ones, there is little doubt about where his allegiances lie.

“Russia is not western Europe. We have never been part of the West. We have always been East. We are Eurasians – somewhere in the middle. With our character we are more close to Asia and the East. We are responsible – if we give a promise we will keep it. We try to deal with partners who are also responsible – who are not changing their habits. Today we are friends, tomorrow we are not friends? If we are friends, we are friends forever. It is our character.”

Russian trade minister shrugs off the creeping chill | The National





Belarusian delegation headed by Chairman of State Military Industrial Committee of Belarus










Agreements reached in UAE will strengthen Ukraine's defense capacities.





UK Ambassador to the UAE at the UK Pavilion


----------



## Al Bhatti

Canadian Ambassador to the UAE with Canada's Bell Helicopter in new UAE office





A complimentary Mug





A Textron Systems Shadow drone hangs above exhibits at IDEX 2015 in Abu Dhabi.



------------------------------------


25/02/2015

* Spain and Saudi Arabia to market electronic warfare equipment*

Spanish firm DAS Photonics and Saudi Arabia's Advanced Electronics Company, AEC, have announced the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding covering electronic warfare equipment, at IDEX 2015.

Under the terms of the agreement, DAS will work with AEC to design, develop, manufacture, test, and market electronic warfare systems for use by Saudi Arabia and other Gulf Co-operation Council countries.

In a statement, AEC said that it is looking to promote indigenous development of Saudi equipment through partnering with the Spanish firm.

DAS Photonics manufactures photonic systems used in radio frequency and electronic systems, as well as designing and developing mechanical systems capable of operating under extreme conditions.

Spain and Saudi Arabia to market electronic warfare equipment | WAM

-------------------------------------


25/02/2015

* Northrop Grumman and Higher Colleges of Technology extend STEM partnership*

Northrop Grumman Corporation signed a Memorandum of Understanding, MoU, with the Higher Colleges of Technology today, renewing their joint commitment to advancing science, technology, engineering and mathematics (STEM) in the UAE.

The MoU, signed at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference, IDEX 2015 in Abu Dhabi, marks the official launch of the 2015 Innovation Challenge competition.

The Innovation Challenge pairs Northrop Grumman mentors with HCT students to tackle a real-world engineering project, designing, building and then flying autonomous unmanned aircraft. The programme ends in a week-long competition where the student teams compete against each other in oral presentations and flight demonstrations.

"The Innovation Challenge continues to successfully enable our students, both male and female, to utilise the STEM-based knowledge gained through their courses in a very hands-on manner," said Dr. Tayeb Kamali, Vice Chancellor of HCT.

"This competition is a wonderful example of HCT’s commitment to the ‘Learning by Doing’ philosophy, where our students apply what they are taught in an interactive, practical setting. We thank Northrop Grumman for once again committing great support to enriching our students with experience in the field of unmanned aerial vehicles," Kamali added.

"The UAE is investing heavily in the development of new industries in order to support economic diversification, and Northrop Grumman is committed to supporting that goal," said Doug Raaberg, chief executive of Northrop Grumman, UAE. "Innovation Challenge is a unique programme that equips youths for new career paths, supports the advancement of women’s participation in the labour force, and enhances the UAE’s global competitiveness." Innovation Challenge 2015 is the largest to date, with 15 teams representing five emirates. Competition week, which is open to the public, will take place from April 19th to 23rd. Students will compete against each other for a chance to win an all-expenses paid trip to the United States, where they will tour Northrop Grumman facilities and educational institutions specializing in STEM.

Northrop Grumman and Higher Colleges of Technology extend STEM partnership | WAM

--------------------------

22/02/2015

* High level delegation from Pakistan visits IDEX*

The International Defence Exhibition and Conference, IDEX 2015, which officially opened today, saw the participation of many high profile and important foreign civil and military officials.

Among them were Pakistan’s Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) of Pakistan Army General Raheel Sharif, and Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah, along with other senior officials of the Pakistani Armed Forces.

The delegation visited various stands of exhibitors before arriving at Pakistan Ordinance factory, POF, pavilion where Ambassador of Pakistan in the UAE, Asif Durrani welcomed the visitors.

High level delegation from Pakistan visits IDEX | WAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

I just visited today and it was nice experience, and also i visited PNS Azmat too,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

The total deals signed by UAE Armed forces at IDEX at the end of fourth day has reached 15.96 Billion AED

التاريخ:: 26 فبراير 2015





شركة «نمر» كشفت عن مشروع إنشاء مصنع جديد بهدف مضاعفة إنتاجها من المدرعات العسكرية.

*3 مشروعات إماراتية جديدة لتطوير المنظومة الدفاعية*
*الصفقات العسكرية ترتفع إلى 15.96 مليار درهم في اليوم الرابع لـ «آيــدكس»*

أعلن رئيس اللجان العليا المنظمة لمعرض ومؤتمرات الدفاع الدولي (آيدكس 2015)، اللواء الركن الدكتور عبيد الكتبي، أمس، عن صفقات عسكرية بقيمة 2.534 مليار درهم، تم إبرامها مع شركات وطنية ودولية لصالح القوات المسلحة، وبذلك يصبح إجمالي الصفقات باليومين الماضيين 15 ملياراً و969 مليون درهم.

في السياق ذاته، كشفت شركات وطنية متخصصة في الإنتاج العسكري، عن ثلاثة مشروعات إماراتية جديدة، ستسهم في تطوير المنظومة الدفاعية، تتضمن إنشاء مركز لتمديد العمر الافتراضي للذخائر، ومصنع جديد للمدرعات، ومشروع مواءمة 750 آلية عسكرية.


واستعرض اللواء الكتبي، خلال مؤتمر صحافي أمس، الصفقات التي توصلت إليها القوات المسلحة، وهي صفقة مع شركة «أمروك» المحلية لصيانة جميع طائرات قيادة الطيران المشترك بقيمة مليارين و300 مليون درهم، وصفقة مع شركة «آدامي» المحلية، لتوفير قطع الغيار للطائرات غير المأهولة بقيمة 24 مليون درهم، وعقد صيانة مع «ثالس أدفانست سوليوشن» لشراء قطع غيار لأجهزة إشارية وملحقاتها، وتقديم الإسناد الفني بقيمة 18 مليون درهم.


وكشف أنه يتم حالياً التفاوض مع شركة «ATK» الأميركية لشراء وتركيب أنظمة استشعار إطلاق نيران للطائرات (HOSTILE FIRE INDUCTION)، وجارٍ الانتهاء من الإجراءات التعاقدية بقيمة إجمالية 192 مليون درهم.


وأكد الكتبي أن الشركات الوطنية تلقت العديد من الاتصالات من دول عربية وأجنبية، لبيع آليات ومنتجات حربية، وهناك تواصل مستمر مع الشركات والزبائن في هذا الإطار، مشيراً إلى أن المنتجات الوطنية تلقى تجاوباً واستحساناً من الشركات، نظراً لجودة المنتجات وتطورها.


وأشار إلى أن صفقات القوات المسلحة، سواء من حيث التسليح أو المنتجات التكميلية من الشركات المحلية، لا تعتمد فقط أنها تدعم وتشجع الصناعات الوطنية، لكن أيضاً يعتمد اختيارها على الجودة والكفاءة وطرق التصنيع الحديثة، والتي تضاهي مثيلاتها من المنتجات العالمية، مشيراً إلى أن الشركات الوطنية أصبحت منافساً لكبرى الشركات العالمية.


وأشار إلى أن سر نجاح الشركات المحلية في التصنيع الجيد لمختلف أنواع المعدات والآليات العسكرية، يعود لاستفادتها من تجارة وخبرة الشركات العالمية.


إلى ذلك، كشفت شركات وطنية متخصصة في الإنتاج العسكري، عن ثلاثة مشروعات إماراتية جديدة، ستسهم في تطوير المنظومة الدفاعية، تتضمن إنشاء مركز لتمديد العمر الافتراضي للذخائر ومصنع جديد للمدرعات، ومشروع مواءمة 750 آلية عسكرية.


وكشف مدير إدارة تطوير الأعمال بشركة «بركان» لأنظمة الذخائر، التابعة لشركة الإمارات للصناعات العسكرية (إديك)، عبدالله محمد العوضي، أن الشركة بصدد تأسيس مركز إماراتي، لخدمة وتمديد العمر الافتراضي للذخيرة المنتهية الصلاحية، والتي قارب عمرها الافتراضي على الانتهاء، مشيراً إلى أن التأسيس سيبدأ خلال العام الجاري، والمدة الزمنية للمشروع تبلغ ثلاث سنوات، وذلك لتغطية أنواع مختلفة من الذخائر.


وأكد العوضي، لـ«الإمارات اليوم»، أن الشركة تسعى لافتتاح خطوط إنتاج جديدة، لتصنيع جميع القطع المتعلقة بقنابل الطائرات داخل الإمارات، وتلبية جميع احتياجات العملاء عن طريق استخدام نظام تعبئة المتفجرات الأقل حساسية للمنتجات، وخطة أخرى لفتح مجال التسويق الخارجي والتصدير لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا.


وأوضح العوضي أن «بركان» طورت منتجاً جديداً لذخيرة الـ40 ملم، فائقة ومتوسطة السرعة، مع إجراء اختبارات التأهيل والمطابقة في الإمارات، ليصبح المنتج إماراتياً 100%، ويمتلك مواصفات مميزة غير موجودة في السوق، بالإضافة إلى تطوير ذخيرة جديدة من نوع 60 ملم، إذ تسعى الشركة ضمن استراتيجيتها، التي بدأتها العام الماضي، لتصنيع معظم القطع والمكونات في الإمارات، بالتعاون مع القطاع الخاص.


ولفت إلى أن «بركان» تُعد الشركة الوحيدة في المنطقة، التي لديها إمكانات التخلص الآمن من الذخائر منتهية الصلاحية، موضحاً أنها وسعت الحلول المتقدمة، لتشمل جميع الخدمات المرتبطة بالذخائر، بما في ذلك إتلاف المنتهية الصلاحية، والتي لا يمكن زيادة العمر الافتراضي لها، إذ جرت تهيئة منشآت «بركان»، لتتيح إجراء الفحوص والاختبارات، قبل البدء في عملية تفكيك الذخائر.


وأكد أن الشركة، تماشياً مع رؤية قيادة الدولة، بدأت التركيز على تطوير مهارات الموظفين وتدريب الكوادر المواطنة، سواء من خريجي الجامعات والمعاهد، أو المدارس الثانوية، أو خريجي تخصص الهندسة، للعمل كفنيين، ومتخصصين والتركيز على تنمية روح الابتكار لديهم، وإيجاد الحلول الناجحة التي يبحث عنها العملاء.


فيما كشفت شركة «نمر» المتخصصة في الآليات الحربية المدرعة، والتابعة لشركة توازن القابضة، عن مشروع إنشاء مصنع جديد، بهدف مضاعفة إنتاجها من المدرعات العسكرية، لتلبية الطلب المتنامي عليها محلياً وعالمياً.


وأوضحت المهندسة بالشركة، نورة الشامسي، أن المصنع الجديد جارٍ العمل على إنشائه حالياً، وسيكون على مساحة 138 ألفاً و250 متراً مربعاً، وتشغل مساحة خطوط الإنتاج 40% من المساحة الإجمالية للمصنع، وسيتم تخصيص 40% من المساحة كساحة عرض للمنتجات للتجارية وعقد الصفقات، فيما ستحتل المباني الإدارية الخاصة بالتصميم والتدريب والإدارة مساحة الـ20% المتبقية.


وأشارت إلى أن المصنع سيتم استلامه في أغسطس المقبل، على أن يبدأ الإنتاج نهاية العام الجاري، حيث سيعمل المصنع بدورة إنتاج كاملة «تصميم المركبات، والتطوير، والاختبار، والإنتاج التسلسلي».


فيما كشفت شركة الإمارات للأبحاث والتكنولوجيا المتقدمة (earth)، عن مشروع لمواءمة 750 آلية وتطويرها وتكييفها لتتناسب مع البيئة الإماراتية، ويضم المشروع آليات متعددة الأنواع والجهوزية.


وقال مدير دعم الخدمات التجارية، هزاع عبيد العبدولي، إن المشروع يهدف إلى قيام الشركة بعمل تعديلات على اجهزة مختلفة التكنولوجيا الداخلية والخارجية، وتركيبها على معدات وأجهزة عسكرية، سواء آليات أو طائرات، وذلك بناء على احتياجات القوات المسلحة، أو عملاء الشركة، مشيراً إلى أن الشركة مختصة بتطوير الأبحاث المتعلقة بالأمور الفنية العسكرية، المرتبطة بالسلاح الجوي والبري والبحري.


وتقوم الشركة بإنتاج منظومة الرماية الآلية، ونظام تعزيز رؤية القائد، ونظام تحسين الرؤية للسائق، والأهداف البحرية والبرية ذاتية الحركة، والآليات البرية ذاتية الحركة، وعمل مواءمة لآليات عسكرية، وإضافة أجهزة للاتصالات الرقمية، وقاذفات قنابل دخانية، وقواعد داخلية لتثبيت الأسلحة، ومنصة للرامي.


وقال المهندس في الشركة، خالد أحمد الشحي، إن الشركة تهدف إلى توفير الأمن والحماية لأفراد القوات المسلحة، من خلال ابتكار وتوفير التكنولوجيا الحديثة، لذلك قمنا بتطوير المدرعة الأميركية «MATV»، وإدخال بعض التعديلات عليها تضمنت إضافة برج علوي للمدرعة وخزانات مياه وديزل، وذخائر للاستخدام في العمليات والاشتباكات، بالإضافة إلى تعديلها من الداخل، لتتناسب مع أجهزة الاتصال والاستقبال المستخدمة في القوات المسلحة الإماراتية، بجانب إضافة منصات إطلاق القذائف الدخانية الساترة، وبعض الأجهزة البصرية لمساعدة السائق على قيادة الآلية وزيادة نسبة التحكم فيها.

*30 ابتكاراً إماراتياً*


عرضت لجنة أبوظبي لتطوير التكنولوجيا، خلال مؤتمرها الأول الدفاع للابتكار والتكنولوجيا (دايتك 2015)، والذي أقامته على هامش معرض الدفاع الدولي (جايتكس 2015)، 30 ابتكاراً ضمن مشروع «ابتكارات من الإمارات»، تم دعمها من خلال برنامج تكامل لدعم الابتكار في أبوظبي، وتضمنت ابتكارات في المواد المتقدمة، والتكنولوجيا النظيفة، والإلكترونيات، والصحة، وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، والتطبيقات الصناعية.


*«الياه سات» تدعم البحرين *






وقعت «الياه سات» للاتصالات الفضائية مزود الاتصالات الفضائية متعددة الأغراض، التابعة والمملوكة لشركة مبادلة، عقداً يتضمن تزويد قوة دفاع البحرين بدعم شامل في مجال الاتصالات الفضائية. وبموجب العقد، ستتكفل «الياه سات» بتقديم خدمات متخصصة، تلبي جميع الجوانب المطلوبة بما في ذلك الأجهزة والتغطية للنطاق الترددي (KA-BAND)، فضلاً عن التدريب على استخدام هذه التقنية.


*«آيسنار 2016» يطلق برامج جديدة*


تشارك وزارة الداخلية، بالتعاون مع شركة ريد للمعارض، بجناح خاص، للتعريف بمعرض ومؤتمر الأمن الدولي ودرء المخاطر (آيسنار 2016)، ضمن فعاليات «آيدكس 2015». ويعتبر معرض ومؤتمر الأمن الدولي ودرء المخاطر (آيسنار)، الذي يعقد في أبوظبي خلال الفترة من 15 إلى 17 مارس 2016، منصة تغطي قضايا السلامة وأمن المعلومات، تحت مظلة واحدة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا وآسيا.


*محاكاة أرض المعركة*


استعرضت شركة «تاليس»، المتخصصة في مجال تكنولوجيا الدفاع والأمن والفضاء والطيران والنقل، خلال المعرض، أحدث منتجاتها في قطاع الدفاع والأمن، ومنها برنامج ثلاثي الأبعاد يتيح محاكاة أرض المعركة. وتتبنى الشركة تقديم أفضل الحلول لتحقيق الأمن والأمان. وتضم فريق عمل، 30% منه مواطنون، واختيرت الشركة لتكون من أولى الشركات التي تنضم إلى شركة الإمارات للصناعات العسكرية (EDIC).

الصفقات العسكرية ترتفع إلى 15.96 مليار درهم في اليوم الرابع لـ «آيــدكس» - الإمارات اليوم​
----------------------------------------------


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*IDEX 2015: Extended range air defence fires up*







Raytheon is developing a new extended range (ER) variant of the AMRAAM (AIM-120 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile) for ground air defence in partnership with Kongsberg.

The AMRAAM-ER is part of the latest evolution of the company’s NASAMS launcher, Hans Christian Hagen, vice president of business development of Kongsberg’s Integrated Defence System, told Shephard at IDEX in Abu Dhabi.

Development work on the missile started in 2014 and the AMRAAM-ER uses the guidance system of the standard AMRAAM but married to the ESSM launcher to give it the additional range and altitude.

The additional range and altitude could not be disclosed but it is thought to be similar in capability to Raytheon’s MIM-23 Hawk air defence system of 40-50km and up to 45,000ft.

Ricky Freibert, vice president of business development at Raytheon, told Shephard that a demonstration will take place by the end of the year with production expected by 2019. He added that the algorithms in the guidance section are common with the AMRAAM so when that system evolves so will the ER variant.

NASAMS is available as a canister launcher system or as mobile one mounted on a 4x4 High Mobility Launcher (HML). Hagen said that there are only small modifications needed to the rail on the launcher because the ER variant is longer and to the control system software. The rail is the same as that on the F-16.

However, the AMRAAM-ER is heavier than the AMRAAM already fired from the NASAMS. The additional weight means that the HML vehicle used in the mobile system would need adapting to carry the weight, but it would be able to carry two ER missiles in its current form. The HML can carry six standard AMRAAM missiles.

Hagen said the canister launch NASAMS can hold six missiles each. There are 12 canister launchers in a battalion so it would offer a total of 72 rounds that can be directed at 72 different targets simultaneously if required as it is a fire-and-forget missile.

He added that the fire direction controllers for the NASAMS launchers are connected together by VHF radio in a network that is almost self-healing, if one node drops out then the launcher can connect to another controller allowing the GBAD system to be spread out over a wide area even in mountainous terrain.

The AMRAAM-ER is available to all NASAMS users. Oman selected the NASAMS system in January 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed speaks with Ivor Ichikowitz Executive Chairman of the Paramount Group at the South African pavilion (3rd R) whilst visiting the South African pavilion during a tour of the 2015 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibtion Center (ADNEC).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jack 86000

sudan showes iran arms in idex WTF???











2014
Ateed, an Automated Weapon Station, is presented by MIC-Sudan at IDEX 2015 | IDEX 2015 News Official Online Show Daily Coverage | Defence security military exhibition 2015


----------



## jack 86000

today in 
*Iran Great prophet 9 wargame*
*












*


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Russian Pavilion *


*Armor is strong and our tanks are fast*

Impressions of IDEX-2015 and, in particular, the Russian presence in it of *Ilya Varlamov* (my 5 kopecks as usual at the bottom).

*Abu Dhabi: IDEX, an exhibition of weapons*





I do not rocketeer, I'm a photographer (stole Latynina excuse!) And in the arms do not understand. But judging by the last post, I read a bunch of military experts and specialists in arms, so do not judge strictly, and in the comments tell me something interesting that I missed. He visited the Abu Dhabi exhibition International Defence Exhibition, the largest defense exhibition the Middle East and one of the most prestigious in the world. It is held twice a year since 1993. There are annual contracts for tens and hundreds of millions of dollars (for example, a record 2009 show deals around five billion dollars). At this year's IDEX 47 Russian stands (for comparison, here 202 companies from the United Arab Emirates, 163 American and 80 British ), which shows more than 700 newest designs. On such shows usually make important announcements or show something for the first time - for example, Kalashnikov has announced the release to the market of military drones and Uralvangozavod introduced a special version of T-90S tanks to the Gulf countries which are increasing defense spending because of the danger from the LIH . Company Emirates Defence Technology has introduced a new 8x8 armored vehicle, Enigma, on which you can install different weapons, including heavy artillery.








01. The exhibition is huge. To carefully avoid all the stands is not enough the whole day. So it is necessary or quickly run around, or to know in advance where to go and what to see. 02. By the way, the entrance to the public free of charge. 03.04. The exhibition a lot of troops from different countries, you can safely meet a prince, minister or president. 

It's nice that there are no special security measures for the visit of high-ranking guests has been taken, so that the ordinary visitor no one bothers. 05. Let's start with the Russian exposition. Rosoboronexport on the big screen shows a three-dimensional cartoon about war. The graphics are pretty primitive, it is not clear that the potential buyers of our art will understand from this cartoon. it would be better asked Bondarchuk beautifully filmed movie! 06. 

Russian exposition area is very small, so that physically brought only 1 tank, the rest of the equipment was in the layout. "Almaz-Antey" showed the layout of self-propelled anti-aircraft missile systems "Buk-M2E". 07. 08. MASHINA-M and KAPUSTNIK-B. 09. 10. Some shells. 11.Almost all our stands were some strange people bored with unwashed heads and costumes are not in size. In the eyes of them read: "Hurry exhibition is over and I went to thump / shopping!" 12. Again, I'm not an expert on arms sales, perhaps it is these people in the country and bring socks in Russia multibillion-dollar contracts. But somehow I think that if in their place were friendly experienced managers who have gone to the exhibition not hang out and work, things would have gone better. When I ask why we make such an ugly weapon, I say: "It is not and should not be beautiful, the main thing that worked well!" I will not argue, can be ugly and sell weapons have strange unfriendly people. 

Some stands to potential buyers show photos superiors in the workplace or with the handset in hand. Interestingly, the one who put those photos into a presentation about what he was thinking? Here comes the Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi. Think about where he would buy a dozen missiles or air defense systems, and then at the Russian stand gray-haired men look at him from the screen. Maybe cunning marketing ploy of some kind? 14. All printed matter is also made the most pathetic to organic look surrounded by strange people bored and ugly weapons. 15. Here's a good example. To stand the Tula Arms Plant suitable people. Working at the stand 6 people. They all sit at the table, reading a newspaper or talking to each other. If visitors to the stand will be very annoying, they begin to argue over who will answer his questions. It usually looks like this: "Le-ee-i-n! Look, there it it is necessary? "- Shouted one member of our delegation to another. Lena then reluctantly breaks away from reading a magazine and goes something. 16. About the design did not speak. I tweeted already had the imprudence to assume that the weapons must be beautiful and well done. What I was told that there was nothing anybody it should not. Our weapon is unique, most reliable, unpretentious and affordable. And all these glamorous American Ponte delicate and fragile. . 

Polite person set)18. Took on one of the stands gun. It is no reset button is pressed. Insert the shop, and then the idea is to automatically back gate, and he does not come back! I shop a few times already stuffed force, still not returned. The manager tried to stand, does not work. "Well, that's showpiece, its there for 2 days ushatali, so now is not working!" Well ... With the same gun (sorry can not remember his name), try to deactivate the trigger, and there is some complicated scheme that should be pressed two fuse and something else, very uncomfortable. Manager on the stand it says: "There is nothing one can fuse tape roll up, then it will be convenient!". 19. Carefully walked again all our stands, blue electrical tape was not represented, but in vain. 20. 21. Lord of War looks at me with suspicion. 22. By the way, there were several stands of our private arms companies, there is another matter. Well decorated, friendly guys all talk and show these stands were queues. For example, a Moscow-based company "Promtehnologiya» (ORSIS), presented their rifles. . 


Already leaving, noticed a familiar flag)Ukrainian readers who now want to pour in the comments bile, about the "decaying Russian" I want to say to your booth was the same scoop, the same bored men in suits and not on the size of a woman with huge hairstyles from 80. 24.Pleasantly surprised Uralvagonzavod stand, the only one which was not ashamed to invite Sheikh. Firstly, it was not shovels assholes. All the staff were in the same beautiful form, were friendly and nice. I even want to have to buy a tank, but not sold. By the way, the girls guarding the tank, not the model, and current employee of the private security Industry and Trade, came from Tagil. 25. And of course, brought the present Uralvagonzavod T-90MS, not the layout, as some. 26.Tank in a special modification for the Arab countries. 27. Here's a look at the form. In UVZ even form their own tank. 28.Climbed into the tank for the first time in my life. Prior to that thought in the tank should be somehow roomier, and then just like in the cockpit of a fighter, do not turn around. 29. 


Air Conditioning! 30. A little step back. This BMP Enigma, the new Emirati military-industrial complex. Yesterday all joked about the fact that Emirates can supply Ukraine, they say, in addition to fighting camels here do not do anything. BMP worth our gun from BMP-3. 31. But pyatidesyatimilimmetrovaya gun from Uralvagonzavod, which can be installed on Enigma. The effective range of 3-4 km, 120 rounds per minute. Enigma is modular, so that the instrument can be placed on any tower. 32. This is the zenith of the Swiss. 33. Russia's second stand, for which no shame - this Kalashnikov. Nice guys on the bench, excellent presentation of weapons. Concern showed factory upgrade option AK "hundredth" series. Weapons are now equipped with the butts of variable length with a height-adjustable cheek modified receiver cover with two attachment points for mounting strap and sights, the new pistol grip, tactical flashlight and flash suppressor increased efficiency. Previously, it was necessary to bring your machine in the factory now doing. 34. 35. Okay, go through the competition. The Germans brought the Leopard 2 A7 +. It was first shown in 2010. 36.French Leclerc. 37. Other stands ... 38. If you know what it is and what is interesting, write in comments, add a description.39. 40. 41. 42. 43. 

Aircraft did not have, or rather had one, but not a real model. But given all sit at the controls. 44. I never thought that the missiles can be beautiful! Naval Strike Missile - antiship missile Norwegian company Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace. Has the possibility of ground targets. The rocket is made from composite materials and can put the active interference. 45. Turkish anti-ship missile. 46. 47. 48. What a bunch of various small arms. 49. It must be kept in the hands, of course ... 50. Huge stand the Chinese. It was a lot of clones of different weapons. At the site of the Chinese I'd brought nothing, but simply would have written on the stand: "We copy for you any equipment!". 51. Beautifully. 52. Stand American corporation Lockheed Martin, the world's largest defense industry. Incidentally, they are marketed to the Emirates. Who are the UAE with Lockheed Martin talks about the contract for the supply of 30 F-16 fighters in the latest version. 53. T

his Arabian drums drones Yabhon United 40 Block 5. Unit length is 11.3 meters, wingspan ─ 17,53 meters. UAV can be flown at speeds up to 200 kilometers per hour and stay aloft for up to one hundred hours. UAV can carry a gun weighing up to a ton. United 40 may apply rocket bombs of small caliber or sonobuoys, and sonar. 54. What is interesting batch of drones going a year ago to buy Russian. But something did not work, as I understood. 55. There were a lot of different drones. 56.Most UAVs are like fish. 57. 58. As it should be on the Arab exhibition, there were golden weapons. 59. Dream of the Gypsy drug lord. 60. 

On the open area were demonstration performances of different techniques. Our was not this year. 61. The ships were very poorly represented. 62. Pakistani ship. 63. US. 64. French form ... French sailors, of course, very unusual.65. Here we go. If you have something to add to these photos, please write in comments. * 

Firstly of course I want to say a big THANK YOU to the author photo essay. As for the wonderful pictures and for observation. I thought that only I have a painful, but well, it turns out, and other people noticed by shoals of our exhibitors. But more than 20 years as Russia and Russian producers participate in international exhibitions - it's time to for this time even learn something! Cultural presentations, etiquette ... well, it's at least. But no, as the scoop was, in most cases it remained. This brings to mind again about such an important element of marketing, as its name and the name. When there is an alphanumeric code - in principle for the weapon that's fine. But neponyatki arise when under the same indices once again dismantled different samples, it is at least annoying because the potential buyer does not have a clear idea what he gets. Or name - we are usually arise from OCD ciphers. But this is debelizm drag to the international exhibition for machine sheikhs called KAPUSTNIK - well that has not translated! A native "upgraded T-90S" or "modernized T-72 with the installation of protection kits for combat operations in the city" - is there pipets, not marketing! Well, about the T-90 already written more than once, "swamp" even once swayed, but why do the same, said demonstrator T-72 did not say to call T-72URBAN? Let no one on the documents, even if just for show - it forces the producer himself - no need to do any coordination with state agencies, but a great marketing move would be. Just recently talked in private with one of the comrades on a similar theme. With a little edited by the fact that it is impossible to publish, spread here:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

As for the same Kuwait and its desire to buy a T-90 - so it is not surprising. They're seeing that in difficult times that amers that Europeans they can throw anyone. They know very well that in 1991, when, during Desert Storm, coalition troops march went to bypass Iraqi positions in the desert, then without loss and damage could reach and immediately engage in battle only tanks M84 - read the T-72. They remember as a desert rose Abrams swallowing dust and deprived of fuel. Of course, even the T-90S for them, pampered comfort and having a lot of money, does not look very prestigious, but as soon as our little poupiratsya and ennoble the machine as in the embodiment of MS, it has become more than attractive. But then again, we also are weak in marketing. 

Rosoboronexport - is essentially a mediator and he do not care.Marketing Service Corporation - is the creative people - the usual PR and creative people - about the tanks they do not know anything more than that, they are to this knowledge does not permit system. Ie in fact, engaged in trade by manufacturers and developers - whose task Shit and nuts twist. But they consider themselves to be about ... very clever. Believe that better knowledge of what the customer needs. At the same time, they clearly divide the consumer on the internal and external. Working Inside, they simply turned off their brains and do not think about anything other than "less work - getting bigger." Motto: "For what the customer pays, we are doing." In this case, there is one significant nuance - because the customer has nowhere to go - no stupid competition, something that would not perenapregatsya and insure themselves against potential risks, even at the stage of approval of TK in its customer Wishlist fantasies and tough breaks off: "I'm sorry, but it is it is simply not feasible, and this, this and that can be done, but but .... conditions (time and money - as a rule). There may even say: if you want so - then give us something and then something - such as the engine is not in the country and is not expected ... But when it comes to exporting - then vice versa for our "tadpoles" begins a full flight of fancy. I have not had time to read and listen to their stupidity. Somehow they in this begin to consider the case that the consumer must not take what he wants, and what they're navydumyvali. invent some crap and start to carry it on exhibitions, advertisements touting, saying that it's cool, navyalivat customers, etc. and so on. n. But sometimes they can not explain the basic things: what and why do so and not otherwise. And when a potential importer says, guys, no, I do not need, I need something, something, something and then some, we are beginning to strongly offended sulk and convince potential buyers that it is very wrong, and his requirements and Wishlist is fundamentally not true. After all, we're all such vumnye! We have advanced degrees and all sorts of awards .... As a result, the buyer simply leaves. Well, if he go nowhere special, then begins the process of mutual withdrawal. This is called "coordination of contract." In contrast, a similar process for the internal customer here, yet our suppliers become more attentive to the requests and requirements of the client. This causes them to let reluctantly, with a scratch, but to rotate, move - as a result are some slight shift for the better. Still, this process takes place as of a stick or whip - a very, very reluctantly, often formally just to anyhow but the requirements to fulfill. In many examples of the BBT - is the first Indian contract, when they tried to do in the beginning vtyuhat T-72C, and then almost a "serial" T-90, but under pressure from the customer (and financial circumstances) still did a good car. 

Actually T-90A for our own army and did not appear to ever if Hindus do not actually been made a new tank. This is looking at it, our army has requested to do the same for themselves. The same situation was in aviation Su-30MKI which became a Russian Su-30cm. Very revealing story of the BMPT - the customer did not know what he wanted, but gave money. Developer in these conditions began to "create" and "make up" for the full course in their own interests. TTZ agreed on terms favorable to the manufacturer. As a result, to get something. TK was formally completed, but the army, where the authorities does not change very quickly, and therefore views are not understood, and fuya actually it ordered? As a result of the rejection of purchasing and trying to sell it on the international market by giving something of genius for the most "unparalleled". Now let's think about why it is not unique? Could anyone create something similar had not occurred? Not at all, "paper" and not very "paper" study were in several countries. But there is a sober reasoning and all weigh on their implementation refused - because it is in practice nafig not necessary. More precisely is necessary, but it is implemented within the framework of classical types: infantry fighting vehicles and armored personnel carriers. We also received some incomprehensible on purpose, heavy and expensive car. Vtyuhali its Kazakhs - they looked at how it can be used immediately and made demands for revision. Especially in terms of reduction in price. Turned BMPT-72. I think more dozhmut UKBTM and replace combat module (increasing caliber).Now T-90MS ... For whom he did? Initially, for that would take away the bread out of the competition - Omsk. Done proactively to shove in his native army. Crush competitors out. But that's a bummer - Army launched "Fig-vamy draw" - "antics furniture maker", and then a brand new tank has requested (another story). In this case, the initial desire to enjoy the Red Army, was reflected in the appearance - well, very bright. This ugly box of shells from anyone not hide! It was made only for that would satisfy the requirements of the Red Army by the presence of "at least 40 shots" in BC.

After all, in the condition to ensure survival, was thrown out the front tank rack. And here there is another natyazhechka - if before cruising range was 550 km, it is now (without DHW rack) it fell by 200 km. How would this not good. But UKBTM brought pestni that "in the present circumstances such a large power reserve, as it were, and nafig not needed." Interestingly, when the same case, they criticize the "Abrams" for its operating range to 300km! Once one another does not fit ... then just pulled the rejection of half-inch gun. For me personally, it was a shock. I knew that this failure have occurred consciously - "they felt so right" and that the 12.7mm machine gun is not needed for a small ammunition. 

Then I started to write everywhere (knowing that I read) that still at this facility can be set and 7.62 and 12.7 30mm machine guns and even hypertension. Openly lied! For what? In order to be in the eyes of the expert community to somehow rehabilitate KB for the crap that they have done, well, encourage and prepare itself for possible KB subsequent customer requirements to increase the caliber of weapons - what actually happened now. But back to the box ... As soon as the car in the Red Army did not matter, then why the heck this box to her left? Anyone can give this answer? Personally, I - no. All clear and understandable that no one in your hand will not be overloaded during the fight out of him over the top of the shells. Carry this same explosive cargo only that would popolnik "internal" BC lull too, no one will - why take the risk? Especially because of the insides of the tank, the same tank rack nobody removed! Just because no one could think that his place on the volumes released zapendyurit! In addition to all of the same fuel and ammunition - to mind nothing comes ... You can still power unit put there, but he has already found a place on the shelf and remodel lazily, and noisy in the BO with him will, however not isolated. 

Put the same tower for horizontal AZ, for some reason CB hand does not rise - they criticized him because Omsk. They criticized such gusto and justify their criticism of the figures is the location of the AZ in Omsk, which seems holy believe they are right. That's just me I do not understand what is the difference for the survivability of the machine: the shells are in a box or in a mechanized installation? In the latest press release states that customers have insisted on strengthening the protection of the MTO. It'S Great! I do not know yet what it actually resulted in some activities, but the question is - why do something about it did not think before? Again, take the performance of the side protection shell, more precisely screens.Installed in the rear part of the lattice significantly increase the width of the envelope - simply stick - look - at fotah well seen! Now it seems that they are even further behind the body (although maybe just for a new eye rezanulo). This setup leads to the fact that they are constantly in a combat situation will be ripped off, clinging sticking angle of obstacles. Not to mention that it is very traumatic for the Army people ... Why not "equalize" screens DZ flush with the bars? 

I understand we have, in Russian conditions on the width of the machine is strongly influenced rail gauge (although all the side skirts so we made removable), but because of potential customers in the desert railroad, no! Do not you just want to continue to spread the screen so hung over it is another layer DZ, like the one that hangs on your side of the turret or like the one that you did on the show "with a set of modernized tanks for fighting in the city."Slight increase in weight, beyond the 50 ton machine still will not work, but again, this is not terrible - enough power density, and bridges that such a tank can not stand in that area is not there. But get sickly profit - the ability to keep tandems, which does not provide protection exists. In general, do not be surprised if, again under pressure from customers such an idea will be implemented. But ... as usual in advance not to think about and work out of sticks ... Or here now PR "new" condo. Ahha! Good deal. 

But then explain than "guilty" Algerians and Azerbaijanis who have bought a lot of T-90S with the "old" and apparently "not effective" kondeem? After all, if he's so good, why change it? I know that in fact "Gagarin" condo FIG full, know how and what he appeared on the tank, but somehow it still works. Brought a new unit - good! Well tell even then that "modernize T-90 increased internal volume (which is very true) and for their efficient air conditioning has become need a new machine" - and all! All questions will be removed by themselves. And even if the offer has already bought the tank with the "old" kondeem change to a new condo in the framework of service activities for technical support, with a small additional charge - so even if they do not bathe, so just happy to be on such care. And now they have a feeling that as divorced from suckers. In general, a sort of situation we have ... I do not know how and do not want normal trade in arms!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Al Fursan jet fleet jet fly during a live demonstration.





A helicopter flies during a live demonstration at Idex.






A woman views ships on display at the Navdex section at Idex.





A jet from the Al Fursan fleet flies during a live demonstration.





UAE military cadets take a break during the ceremonies.





*UAE Presidential Guard female members repel from a helicopter during a live demonstration.*






An officer takes a break at a stand at Idex.





Sheikh Nahyan bin Mubarak al Nahyan, the UAE Minister for Youth, Culture and Social Development, walks through the exhibition.

He is the chairman of Warid Telecom and United Bank Limited

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Men check out light machine guns at the FN Herstal stand.





James Peters, right, regional director of international development at Vir Tra, an American company that builds and programs virtual use-of-force training systems, assists Rim Chanbour, second right, as she tries her hand-eye coordination in target shooting at the company's stand.





Mohamed Al Shehhi shows off his skills in target shooting at the Vir Tra stand.





Crowds at the exhibition in Abu Dhabi.





A jet from the Al Fursan fleet flies during a live demonstration.





The Al Fursan fleet flies during a live demonstration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

An exhibitor demonstrates a virtual training simulator.





People check out Kia's armoured personnel carrier.





Sikorsky helicopter models on display. Sikorsky plans to open a regional office in Abu Dhabi in the second half of this year.





A Colt assault rifle stands on display. (The picture in the background is of Late Shaikh Zayed and the current Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi during a tour of one of the previous IDEX)





Visitors get a hands on of Sig Sauer firearms on display.





Members of South Korea's military band prepare for their performance.





A visitor learns more abouta Famas Felin jacket-rifle system, a standard French army equipment, at the French Army stand.





A staff shows the details of an X-calibur sports pistol made by Slovakian company Grand Power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

UAE policewomen walk into a shooting simulation room at the Sudanese stand.





A visitor tries out a Parasim virtual-reality parachute simulator.





Visitors take a look at a helicopter on display.





People check out Kia's armoured personnel carrier.





A made-for-export Uralvagonzavod, a Russian-made tank T-90MS, on display.





Ships on display at the Navdex show of Idex.





Ships being showcased at Navdex, the largest naval defence exhibition in the region.

---------------------------------------------------


February 26, 2015

*Idex 2015: Dh18bn UAE Armed Forces deals for final flourish*

The five-day International Defence Exhibition (Idex) in the capital concluded on Thursday, with the UAE Armed Forces announcing 33 deals worth Dh18.3 billion, surpassing the Dh14.1bn of deals in 2013.

The biggest deal on the last day went to Boeing, which won a Dh2.27bn contract for two C-17 aircraft that will boost the UAE Armed Forces’ existing fleet. The UAE Armed Forces entered a deal with Abu Dhabi’s International Golden Group (IGG) to buy various ammunition and defence solutions valued at Dh67 million.

UAE’s Etihad Ship Building also won a Dh19m contract to “raise the capabilities and standards of naval vessels”.

The biggest contract announced at the show went to Airbus Defence and Thales Alenia Space, who were jointly awarded a Dh3.74bn deal to provide two satellites and ground control stations to the UAE Armed Forces.

This year’s edition was marked by a large portion of deals going to UAE-based defence companies as part of plans of the government to create a local industry, diversify income away from oil and create jobs.

The newly-formed Emirates Defence Industries Company, Tawazun and Abu Dhabi Ship Building were among the local winners.

In a sign of the growing importance of the defence industry in the region, this year’s Idex saw more than 100,000 visitors – up from 80,000 in 2013. The number of exhibitors rose to 1,200 international and local companies from as many as 56 countries.

The number of UAE exhibitors stood at 170.

The next Idex will take place in February 2017.

Idex 2015: Dh18bn UAE Armed Forces deals for final flourish | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>


I love the MRL in first picture


----------



## Hell NO

jack 86000 said:


> today in
> *Iran Great prophet 9 wargame*
> *
> View attachment 196733
> View attachment 196734
> View attachment 196735
> View attachment 196735
> *


Can you provide a video of this weapon with the Iranian forces please
thanks


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Notes from an exhibition*

Because unlike some never no one is hiding, I write a lot of letters. All sorts of people. From schoolchildren to quite serious uncles. If possible, try to answer everything and sometimes tied very interesting correspondence. It happened at this time. I was approached by a man who had just returned from Abu Dhabi Exhibition IDEX -2015. Completely disinterested offered to share with me fotami there. And at the same time commented on them. Keep these ideas under wraps is considered a crime. It appears that boiling is not only me, but also many others - those who are not indifferent to the fate of our "defense", the fate of Russia as a state, finally.

The author is a designer and is currently working in the industry for quite a serious post, called his name I will not do as well as "censorship" bills - as they say, to do no harm.
All photos are clickable.




1. Exhibition for 2 years increased the territory somewhere in the half.





2. I am many - the organization of strikes! Starting from the reception during the docking taxi to send visitors to the end of the day - landing with 4 rows!Everything is regulated and controlled! About security, I'm not talking .... That's where our study and learn! 





3. Organization of the work of our stands, in my opinion, disgusting! On this occasion, many wrote, can be repeated: 
- all crammed together - the exhibits do not go. 
- work on the stands can not - read magazines and you can sleep at home (photos were already in the network - I have not sent them). Language almost no one knows, one translator for the entire booth! Given the fact that our stand was represented by several companies, the questions could be different and stand in the queue many (especially Arabs) do not want.





- Show a huge and interesting - go and see what others ideas fly in the air - all the most modern ... no! sleep! 
- the only full-scale exhibit - T-90MS, placed so that it is not immediately will find! Many familiar to foreigners had to explain or cause to stand.Approach to the tank can be only one side - everything is blocked (pictured clearly visible). For comparison, the left stood Leopard - an approach from all sides! Leclerc at all on the street! We narrow passage - many bypass all around.





- Attitude to his compatriots, as always "on high"!Walk past - the crowd! I want to get closer (narrow passage !!!), exchanged a few words with someone - "comrades" to hear the native language and grabbed his sleeve! Get out! Do not interrupt!There Manturov! Who is Manturov? So I took off the crown prince at the presentation of the BMP - no one is pushing ... I could say hello to him by the hand!



-

The organization of our stands disgusting! Everyone who offers Strelkovka organize freely available - you can take aim, remove the magazine, poschёlkat ... Especially the Arabs! While hands do not touch do not understand! More ... everyone who offers ATGM or RPG (even Belarusians) put on stands electronic simulators. The point is simple - the Arabs, like children! 





Picked up a Panzerfaust or Javelin, took aim and hit (made so that all fall) - means a good grenade (or ATRA). Sat in the cockpit and knocked aircraft SAM - SAM good - it is necessary to plan the purchase (if I could - the soldiers and even more so). 





4. Trend of the season in the exhibition - combat lasers. Presented live at Reynmeralla and Oerlikon. The French - layout. I chatted with his friends, because the theme beloved. Comrades questions answered evasively. On the question about the purpose, the answer should be - all cut by 2 km !!! What kind of food - batteries !!! Fighting vehicle or demonstrator - Battle! (If any damn batteries? 1-2 shot?). How to direct? - Apparently - shoot! How to protect themselves from otrazhёnki? - No problem!


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

About the size of the spot in the plane of the goal, and about overcoming the atmosphere in ground track, I did not ask ... Later fits another of their friend, who already knows who I am, the question went in a different direction! Lies stopped ....




5. shoot Leclerc. Especially look mount grilles! Are attached to the body parts and additional braces. We have a tower (T-90MS) are attached to an aluminum basket - with the impact of ammunition instead of what would have cut it, the grid just sognёtsya and deformed with a basket .... Or what in this -That sacred meaning? You can it somehow explained?




Box autoloader Leclerc clear from what made - Feeling that GRP (!). 
Key locks on boxes under the tower .... And if sand or water lapped? 
Good idea - "Velcro" around the perimeter of the body, on the details of the tower and even the commander panorama - fastening a camouflage net. All optics bronekryshkami closed. Grenade casings are closed. There are even earlier."Telephone box" - I opened it and took what was there. 
Powerful protection board! This is in contrast to the "sparse" ours looks more reliable.





6. filmed LEO. New monitoring devices commander. Look forward prism! (Side standard).Protection side of the tower! She mounted.Grenade in between. The new unit with a machine gun. Guidance autonomous system with its sights, including the rangefinder. All systems around the clock. Additionally, there are cameras - a 360 degrees.





7. Arabic voenprom matter of respect - for 2 years such achievements! 
8. Poroshenko was! 3 times passed by the booth. I have no words! Where are our guys? That intelligence is not reported ?! Not counted ?!Losers! In all newspapers !!! It is clear that in 2 hours 90 contacts do not sign for millions! He has no money, no money and no one will put ... This cover operation! But, as carried out!





9. Ukrainian stand almost at the end, in the cavern, and worse than our neighbors ... - Africans are better represented! But there is nothing to be! They had a one idiot with a forelock, who boasted that the "Lighthouse" pulled the plug Muscovites in the supply heads to the 73rd rocket, so my question is what they will do with it further, given the fact that the market is full of unique and the Chinese have already copied it and produce themselves, the answer was - "Glory to Ukraine!"





According to T-90 I have not a lot of photos. First of them and so many in the vast ... and secondly - very unfortunate location of the stand and staff, who would not let go from the sides (there everywhere ribbons) are not normally allowed to shoot something! 





Module Petrel I shot, but it seemed to me, is an exhibition layout.Sighting systems "not real", and look at the muzzle brake systems ... no ammunition feed. Interested in the approach. The Arabs introduced BMP, which can put a variety of combat units.She is now head of the BMP-3. By the way they like it (I was talking with the military). This pattern goes and shoots! The middle part of the base between the 2 nd and 3-axis apart, it is, in my opinion they did specifically that it was possible to "push" a variety of weapons systems. But! On the cross is not very good!Although their roads are not in our example! A fight somewhere in other parts of the globe, they do not plan to. In general, it is very expensive ...


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*More thoughts on 90MS:
*
1. Side skirts. Of course, it is good that they are, but they are more serious LEO, while Leclerc generally no comparison! Projecting beyond the outer grille is not clear - will carry on the first wall.





2. Already wrote about mounting grids. Especially on the tower.
3. The machine gun on the commander's hatch. In the stowed position, he just looks him in the head.The consequences are clear - the gate in a charged state stands on the sear - and if it goes wrong ?! At the time, 72 -Ke changed location "Moon" and turn the tower in the stowed position as compared to the 64th. There was similar - in the back of the head mechanic. In cases were GSVG.





4. Air Conditioning. Definitely needed! We at GM, lady, and measure the microclimate itself fainted (barely pulled out - she was 95 pounds or more), and it is the middle band, xxxxx area and the end of May. I know what's going on inside the product near Ashgabat (thank God not in the summer). But I somehow got into the 72-ku Chirchiq in August !!!! After that, I really admired the guys ...... So, it is clear - the air conditioning works! But! How to put it?
I did not say that he was "before the first fragment" (and expensive thing)! I'm not sure that in this case it will provide airflow mehvoda. As they dragged the duct from the tower?Through a rotating joint? He should be a place in the body. New condo (the one that is now shown) is on the side of 2 huge fan not covered by the normal grid - all branches there (or in the desert there is no branches?).





5. Lights normally reserved - had something to compare (covers closed even signals).
6. On the surface of the hull and turret (including in the frontal projection) goes a huge number of some cables that posekutsya fragments from Strelkovka!Example Syria! Know everything! Competitors cover all broneschitkami (covers).





7. Protection of the sides of the tower. Example and Leclerc and Leo. Specifically there!

8. idiotic box with CD. Who will it be charged?And it should be at least 2 people? !!! Some questions! ... .. With the same success can be transported in BC packaging (boxes) on the armor!
9. Protection sights. Do not broneshtorki panorama.How to pull out (over the top), this tin plate ... And if he has any kind of protection? We have competitors!






I 

looked blog Varlamov. He's certainly not a pro, but many have noted correctly and I agree with him! He walked with us ... that if- he took from them a little pravee- my face would fall into the frame. History, as we know has no subjunctive mood ... Varlamov for some reason do not like to prof. environment, but! He's a good photographer and as not a professional, possibly notices what the eye has zamylen! In addition, his many znayut- it in the tank is empty and I, for example, no! Why pishu- read your post and the comments of some of his comrades. 





Yes! Another zametochka about Arabic MIC! Of course, they have an absolute monarchy! However, the frames are selected not on the basis of personal loyalty or kinship (I'm not talking about the most verhah- there is clear-family). How to approximately 2 years ago worked with us guy (on the rank of lieutenant) xxxxxxx head group of the royal guard. Intelligent guy - went to the field, he did not take his 5:00 *** from xxxxxx. All with sex trafficking! Throw a couple of good ideas that we have implemented for them. Who led the Caracal! He is one of the photographs.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

AUz said:


> Whats the benefit to UAE for this show?


my friend, just pomp and ceremony to spend money on. A mouse trying to act like tiger. one swat, it will fall down


----------

